# Asi tratan a los turistas en Marruecos



## Viva España !!!!!!!!!!!!! (30 Oct 2022)

jijijiji , por cierto es muy importante que comenteis el video en youtube ( inventad opiniones negativas sobre Marruecos ) y compartidlo para que la gente vea lo que pasa en ese pais de follacabras . Que al poner en youtube Maruecos turismo salga este video les supone un daño de imagen y economico fuerte a ese pais


----------



## estroboscopico (30 Oct 2022)

Si metes la cabeza en un avispero, pues es muy "probable" que acabes hecho un cristo.

No entiendo ese afán que tienen algunos de irse a países del tercer mundo para hacer turismo. En esos países por ser extranjero, ya llevas una diana en el pecho para todo tipo de gentuza y ya no digamos en una dictadura islámica, que ahí por el hecho de ser extranjero eres prácticamente un enemigo a abatir.


----------



## Goyim desobediente (30 Oct 2022)

Jijiji tranki tía ke ya mismo te apedrean también aki en España gracias a ti y tus kolegis chupiprogres jijijijiji


----------



## Viva España !!!!!!!!!!!!! (30 Oct 2022)

estroboscopico dijo:


> Si metes la cabeza en un avispero, pues es muy "probable" que acabes hecho un cristo.
> 
> No entiendo ese afán que tienen algunos de irse a países del tercer mundo para hacer turismo. En esos países por ser extranjero, ya llevas una diana en el pecho para todo tipo de gentuza y ya no digamos en una dictadura islámica, que ahí por el hecho de ser extranjero eres prácticamente un enemigo a abatir.



Algunas la cabeza la perdieron jijiji . Las dos Noruegas hace unos 3 años fueron a Marruecos y no volvieron para contarlo


----------



## Nut (30 Oct 2022)

estroboscopico dijo:


> Si metes la cabeza en un avispero, pues es muy "probable" que acabes hecho un cristo.
> 
> No entiendo ese afán que tienen algunos de irse a países del tercer mundo para hacer turismo. En esos países por ser extranjero, ya llevas una diana en el pecho para todo tipo de gentuza y ya no digamos en una dictadura islámica, que ahí por el hecho de ser extranjero eres prácticamente un enemigo a abatir.



Yo tampoco lo entiendo. que le lleva a un español la bajarse al moro. Para que para ver miseria, mierda, etc....Un pais feo de cojones que no tiene nada y que sus propios ciudadanos HUYEN de él. Gobernado por un satrapa.

Mi hermano y mi cuñada hicieron la visita de rigor.....Los engañaron metiéndolos en un cuchitril donde una familia quería vivir literalmente a costa de ellos....Si me dijeron muy exótico muy auténtico bla,bla,bla.

No han vuelto a ir nuca ni hablar....


----------



## Viva España !!!!!!!!!!!!! (30 Oct 2022)

Nut dijo:


> Yo tampoco lo entiendo. que le lleva a un español la bajarse al moro. Para que para ver miseria, mierda, etc....Un pais feo de cojones que no tiene nada y que sus propios ciudadanos HUYEN de él. Gobernado por un satrapa.
> 
> Mi hermano y mi cuñada hicieron la visita de rigor.....Los engañaron metiéndolos en un cuchitril donde una familia quería vivir literalmente a costa de ellos....Si me dijeron muy exótico muy auténtico bla,bla,bla.
> 
> No han vuelto a ir nuca ni hablar....



No solo porque el pais es una mierda no hay que ir a Marruecos , cuestion moral de no financiar a nuestro enemigo . Cada euro que se les da es un euro que invierten en destruirnos . Marruecos es el mayor enemigo de España y el unico que nos puede causar una amenaza existencial


----------



## Nut (30 Oct 2022)

La verdad es que tienes razón es el único enemigo declarado de España Y un vecino que se pasa la vida jodiéndonos entodos los sentidos. Que tenemos que soportar.

En eso España no tiene suerte. Pocos paises habrá que tengan un vecino como Marruecos. GRACIAS que la mayor parte de la frontera es marítima. Si no seria cien veces peor que la frontera de Mexico con los EEUU.

A los marroquis en Africa no los quiere nadie. Y entre los musulmanes igual.


----------



## Viva España !!!!!!!!!!!!! (30 Oct 2022)

Nut dijo:


> La verdad es que tienes razón es el único enemigo declarado de España Y un vecino que se pasa la vida jodiéndonos entodos los sentidos. Que tenemos que soportar.
> 
> En eso España no tiene suerte. Pocos paises habrá que tengan un vecino como Marruecos. GRACIAS que la mayor parte de la frontera es marítima. Si no seria cien veces peor que la frontera de Mexico con los EEUU.
> 
> A los marroquis en Africa no los quiere nadie. Y entre los musulmanes igual.



Con Franco habia un alambre como frontera en Ceuta y Melilla y no entraba ni dios . De nada sirve la frontera si el mismo gobierno del Psoe / Podemos va a buscar a los ilegales en los barcos mafiosos de las ong


----------



## brickworld (30 Oct 2022)

Jajajajajaja son nuestros hermanos moritos pobres ayyy pobrecitos no les pegueis no les expulseis ayyy pobrecitos 

ESTO ES LA IZMIERDA SIEMPRE JODIENDONOS CON EL PUTO BUENISMO DE ABRAZAR AL MORITO DE LOS COJONES 

Y tenemos CIENTOS DE MILES SINO MILLONES DENTRO YA


----------



## Viva España !!!!!!!!!!!!! (30 Oct 2022)

A mi me conto mi madre que una compañera de trabajo de ella fue a Marruecos y vio como en la calle vendian la dentadura que le quitaban a los cadaveres . Que puto asco de pais y de costumbres


----------



## ULTRAPACO (30 Oct 2022)

Marruecos es un basurero


----------



## Komanche O_o (30 Oct 2022)

Nut dijo:


> Yo tampoco lo entiendo. que le lleva a un español la bajarse al moro. Para que para ver miseria, mierda, etc....Un pais feo de cojones que no tiene nada y que sus propios ciudadanos HUYEN de él. Gobernado por un satrapa.
> 
> Mi hermano y mi cuñada hicieron la visita de rigor.....Los engañaron metiéndolos en un cuchitril donde una familia quería vivir literalmente a costa de ellos....Si me dijeron muy exótico muy auténtico bla,bla,bla.
> 
> No han vuelto a ir nuca ni hablar....



Joder, pues para sentirse como en España.....


----------



## Viva España !!!!!!!!!!!!! (30 Oct 2022)

Komanche o_O dijo:


> Joder, pues para sentirse como en España.....



No compares anda . España es el segundo pais visitado del mundo . Tenemos unos paisajes , comidas , playas , fiestas ...etc brutales y de lo mejor a nivel mundial . España es un pais muy bonito , Marruecos es pura mierda al 100% . El que vaya de Malaga a tenerife en avion puede ver perfectamente en un dia soleado que Marruecos es un desierto con casi todo el territorio lleno de chabolismo


----------



## Viva España !!!!!!!!!!!!! (30 Oct 2022)

Por cierto el gobierno de Meloni en Italia lo primero que ha hecho es prohibir la navegacion a los barcos de las Ong . Las pateras que entren ahora en Europa lo haran casi todas por España gracias a nuestro gobierno criminal y traidor


----------



## AEM (30 Oct 2022)

AVISO: Si eres progre no sigas leyendo. Derramarás el café

un moro hará siempre morerías. En Marruecos las hace y si pueblan España harán lo mismo aquí, se convertirá en Marruecos II. Está en su ADN igual que un nigga siempre acaba haciendo de las suyas


----------



## Viva España !!!!!!!!!!!!! (30 Oct 2022)

AEM dijo:


> AVISO: Si eres progre no sigas leyendo. Derramarás el café
> 
> un moro hará siempre morerías. En Marruecos las hace y si pueblan España harán lo mismo aquí, se convertirá en Marruecos II. Está en su ADN igual que un nigga siempre acaba haciendo de las suyas



Ya estan haciendo de las suyas . Casi todas las violaciones , robos a ancianos y agresiones de grupos armados a gente indefensa ( para robar ) son de Marroquies


----------



## Viva España !!!!!!!!!!!!! (30 Oct 2022)

AEM dijo:


> AVISO: Si eres progre no sigas leyendo. Derramarás el café
> 
> un moro hará siempre morerías. En Marruecos las hace y si pueblan España harán lo mismo aquí, se convertirá en Marruecos II. Está en su ADN igual que un nigga siempre acaba haciendo de las suyas


----------



## AEM (30 Oct 2022)

la Agenda 2030 dice que los gusanos serán la comida del futuro, que tienen proteínas y son baratos...



Viva España !!!!!!!!!!!!! dijo:


>


----------



## Roberto Malone (30 Oct 2022)

@xicomalo, tus niños. ¿Qué opinas?.


----------



## Viva España !!!!!!!!!!!!! (30 Oct 2022)

@eLPERRO


----------



## M4rk (30 Oct 2022)

Viva España !!!!!!!!!!!!! dijo:


> jijijiji , comentad el video en youtube y compartidlo para que la gente vea lo que pasa en ese pais de follacabras
> 
> pd : si despues de que te intentan apedrear por ser una puta , sales ilesa , puedes relajarte probando gastronomia Marroqui con excelentes condiciones sanitarias :



"Viajar, ver distintas culturas tan ricas y tan válidas como la nuestra... ¿No es maravilloso el mundo? ¿No son maravillosos los pueblos de fuera de Europa? Me encanta África, India... Y ver que somos todos exactamente iguales, todos de la raza humana" 
-Charo promedio, s. XXI


----------



## NIKK (30 Oct 2022)

A ver, señores, seví en La La Legión, en los años ´80 cuando a los moros se les disparaba desde zona española; los moros son como los gitanos, los judíos y como los ingleses.


----------



## NIKK (30 Oct 2022)

NIKK dijo:


> A ver, señores, seví en La La Legión, en los años ´80 cuando a los moros se les disparaba desde zona española; los moros son como los gitanos, los judíos y como los ingleses.



Puta escoria.


----------



## Parlakistan (30 Oct 2022)

Nut dijo:


> La verdad es que tienes razón es el único enemigo declarado de España Y un vecino que se pasa la vida jodiéndonos entodos los sentidos. Que tenemos que soportar.
> 
> En eso España no tiene suerte. Pocos paises habrá que tengan un vecino como Marruecos. GRACIAS que la mayor parte de la frontera es marítima. Si no seria cien veces peor que la frontera de Mexico con los EEUU.
> 
> A los marroquis en Africa no los quiere nadie. Y entre los musulmanes igual.



Declarado si, otros como Francia actúan más sibilinamente, colaborando en atentados y jodiendo proyectos como los del gasoducto comunitario.


----------



## NIKK (30 Oct 2022)

Esta retrasada mental del video vive en un mundo de fantasía como el 99.9% de las mujeres; en un mundo de disney, de unicornios, de amor y justicia. No dan para más, por eso tenemos el deber como hombres de protegerlas.


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (30 Oct 2022)

A ver en casi cualquier país si vas de turismo con presupuesto de pobre te van a tratar mal y te van a dar de comer mierda.

Lo de vestirse de corto enseñando carne en un país moro y que te llamen puta pues es bastante normal.

En España tenemos el ejemplo del imserso, raro es el año que no se caguen por la pata pa bajo cientos de hancianos porque les dieron de comer sabrosa salmonelosis en los hoteles Paco donde los hacinan.


----------



## Gotthard (30 Oct 2022)

Nut dijo:


> Yo tampoco lo entiendo. que le lleva a un español la bajarse al moro. Para que para ver miseria, mierda, etc....Un pais feo de cojones que no tiene nada y que sus propios ciudadanos HUYEN de él. Gobernado por un satrapa.
> 
> Mi hermano y mi cuñada hicieron la visita de rigor.....Los engañaron metiéndolos en un cuchitril donde una familia quería vivir literalmente a costa de ellos....Si me dijeron muy exótico muy auténtico bla,bla,bla.
> 
> No han vuelto a ir nuca ni hablar....



A ver, marruecos tiene sitios que molan.... en el desierto


----------



## Popuespe (30 Oct 2022)

Si hablamos de TURISMO, nunca jamás entenderé como habiendo paises en Europa como Alemania, Eslovenia, Holanda, Irlanda y tantos otros, hay quien viaja a África a conocer un sitio como Marruecos... y lo mejor, luego se "sorprende" de cosas como las d elos videos.


----------



## Popuespe (30 Oct 2022)

Komanche o_O dijo:


> Joder, pues para sentirse como en España.....



Dime un país donde se viva mejor.


----------



## Bernaldo (30 Oct 2022)

Viva España !!!!!!!!!!!!! dijo:


> Con Franco habia un alambre como frontera en Ceuta y Melilla y no entraba ni dios . De nada sirve la frontera si el mismo gobierno del Psoe / Podemos va a buscar a los ilegales en los barcos mafiosos de las ong



no le hables a Nut bien de Franco...


----------



## nraheston (30 Oct 2022)

Nut dijo:


> Yo tampoco lo entiendo. que le lleva a un español la bajarse al moro. Para que para ver miseria, mierda, etc....Un pais feo de cojones que no tiene nada y que sus propios ciudadanos HUYEN de él. Gobernado por un satrapa.
> 
> Mi hermano y mi cuñada hicieron la visita de rigor.....Los engañaron metiéndolos en un cuchitril donde una familia quería vivir literalmente a costa de ellos....Si me dijeron muy exótico muy auténtico bla,bla,bla.
> 
> No han vuelto a ir nuca ni hablar....



Turismo sexual








Relato de un turista sexual en Tánger: "Por 5 euros tienes sexo con menores durante días"


Nadia el Fatimah*, de 42 años, es empleada del hogar en Madrid. En el avión rumbo a Tánger, su ciudad natal, nos pide con vergüenza -oculta




www.elconfidencial.com







Viva España !!!!!!!!!!!!! dijo:


> Por cierto el gobierno de Meloni en Italia lo primero que ha hecho es prohibir la navegacion a los barcos de las Ong . Las pateras que entren ahora en Europa lo haran casi todas por España gracias a nuestro gobierno criminal y traidor



Bien hecho por Meloni.
Esto puede reimpulsar a VOX como en 2018 con lo de Salvini y Sanchez y si llegan a gobernar, podrán copiar las medidas italianas.
Con suerte, solo tendremos que aguantar 1 año más, además de que VOX podrá gobernar mas CCAA además de CyL


----------



## Komanche O_o (30 Oct 2022)

Popuespe dijo:


> Dime un país donde se viva mejor.



¿Con qué letra del abecedario empiezo?


----------



## Invasor (30 Oct 2022)

Nut dijo:


> La verdad es que tienes razón es el único enemigo declarado de España Y un vecino que se pasa la vida jodiéndonos entodos los sentidos. Que tenemos que soportar.
> 
> En eso España no tiene suerte. Pocos paises habrá que tengan un vecino como Marruecos. GRACIAS que la mayor parte de la frontera es marítima. Si no seria cien veces peor que la frontera de Mexico con los EEUU.
> 
> A los marroquis en Africa no los quiere nadie. Y entre los musulmanes igual.




Da gracias que no es China porque habrían petado el país hasta Irún viendo a los gilipollas que tenemos sucesivamente en el gobierno.


----------



## nraheston (30 Oct 2022)

Popuespe dijo:


> Dime un país donde se viva mejor.



Chipre, Panamá, Islas Caiman, Andorra, Monaco, Suiza, Malta, Israel, República Checa y Liechtenstein


----------



## Viva España !!!!!!!!!!!!! (30 Oct 2022)

nraheston dijo:


> Turismo sexual
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Italia , Grecia y España son las murallas de Europa contra los invasores Africanos . No os imaginais lo importante que ha sido la victoria de Meloni en Italia . No es lo mismo que entrasen en un año 100 mil moronegros ( o mas ) en pateras por Italia que los 4000 o menos que seguramente entren ahora , se van a poner a deportar ilegales a saco como hicieron con Salvini y eso es un respiro para Europa .


----------



## DVD1975 (30 Oct 2022)

Viva España !!!!!!!!!!!!! dijo:


> jijijiji , comentad el video en youtube y compartidlo para que la gente vea lo que pasa en ese pais de follacabras
> 
> pd : si despues de que te intentan apedrear por ser una puta , sales ilesa , puedes relajarte probando gastronomia Marroqui con excelentes condiciones sanitarias :



Hace 15 años un amigo mío estuvo de funci en Ceuta.
Se le ocurrió pasar con su coche su bebé y mujer y no vuelve ni loco.
Dice que intentos de estafa inseguridad en un pueblo les tirando piedras y al volver el funci marroquí de inmigración les pidió una mordida por pasar.


----------



## Viva España !!!!!!!!!!!!! (30 Oct 2022)

nraheston dijo:


> Chipre, Panamá, Islas Caiman, Andorra, Monaco, Suiza, Malta, Israel, República Checa y Liechtenstein



No te lo crees ni tu . España es de los paises mas bonitos y mejores del mundo para vivir . El unico que nos hace rivalidad seria es Mexico en mi opinion . En Panama la comida es una mierda , en Suiza todo es carisimo , aburrido y monotono , Andorra , liechstein , Monaco , Islas cayman ...etc son paises que en 1 dia te los conoces todo de arriba a abajo . A España le faltaria tener mujeres mas femeninas y una economía mejor , nada mas . Somos el pais perfecto en lo demas


----------



## nraheston (30 Oct 2022)

Viva España !!!!!!!!!!!!! dijo:


> No te lo crees ni tu . España es de los paises mas bonitos y mejores del mundo para vivir . El unico que nos hace rivalidad seria es Mexico en mi opinion . En Panama la comida es una mierda , en Suiza todo es carisimo , aburrido y monotono , Andorra , liechstein , Monaco , Islas cayman ...etc son paises que en 1 dia te los conoces todo de arriba a abajo . A España le faltaria que las mujeres sean mas interesantes sexualmente y una economia mejor , nada mas



México tiene carteles de droga y criminalidad. Si, España es de los mejores países del mundo para vivir si no el mejor pero como te toque vivir en una zona islamizada y africanizada, el sueño español se convierte en pesadilla


----------



## Escombridos (30 Oct 2022)

Viva España !!!!!!!!!!!!! dijo:


> No te lo crees ni tu . España es de los paises mas bonitos y mejores del mundo para vivir . El unico que nos hace rivalidad seria es Mexico en mi opinion . En Panama la comida es una mierda , en Suiza todo es carisimo , aburrido y monotono , Andorra , liechstein , Monaco , Islas cayman ...etc son paises que en 1 dia te los conoces todo de arriba a abajo . A España le faltaria que las mujeres sean mas interesantes sexualmente y una economia mejor , nada mas


----------



## zirick (30 Oct 2022)

Si alguna vez tengo que ir a Marruecos será para destruirlo


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (30 Oct 2022)

Komanche o_O dijo:


> Joder, pues para sentirse como en España.....



Eres el Paco subnormal de burbuja.


----------



## Viva España !!!!!!!!!!!!! (30 Oct 2022)

nraheston dijo:


> México tiene carteles de droga y criminalidad. Si, España es de los mejores países del mundo para vivir si no el mejor pero como te toque vivir en una zona islamizada y africanizada, el sueño español se convierte en pesadilla



Si , en Mexico y Colombia hay muchisimos muertos , pero la realidad es que es entre grupos narcos . Sino te metes en movidas de drogas , Mexico tiene muchas zonas muy seguras


----------



## Viva España !!!!!!!!!!!!! (30 Oct 2022)

zirick dijo:


> Si alguna vez tengo que ir a Marruecos será para destruirlo



Yo he pensado seriamente lo que dices , ir alli dejar 20 euros en comida y destrozarle miles de euros en otras cosas ( como hacen sus menas )


----------



## Life park (30 Oct 2022)

Es afrika, no se que esperan esos retrasados


----------



## Petruska (30 Oct 2022)

Popuespe dijo:


> Si hablamos de TURISMO, nunca jamás entenderé como habiendo paises en Europa como Alemania, Eslovenia, Holanda, Irlanda y tantos otros, hay quien viaja a África a conocer un sitio como Marruecos... y lo mejor, luego se "sorprende" de cosas como las d elos videos.



Holanda?? Estas de puta broma, no?


----------



## troll random (30 Oct 2022)

A ver, yo no he estado nunca en Marruecos ni probablemente vaya a ir, por cosas como la que comentáis, entre otras.

Pero eso de que Marruecos no tiene sitios bonitos no es así. Tiene zonas espectaculares,


----------



## kokod (30 Oct 2022)

Quien en su sano juicio viaja a Marruecos de vacaciones?, es como meterte en una jaula con un león y decir que todo saldrá bien .


----------



## Viva España !!!!!!!!!!!!! (30 Oct 2022)

troll random dijo:


> A ver, yo no he estado nunca en Marruecos ni probablemente vaya a ir, por cosas como la que comentáis, entre otras.
> 
> Pero eso de que Marruecos no tiene sitios bonitos no es así. Tiene zonas espectaculares,



¿ que sitios bonitos tiene Marruecos segun tu ?


----------



## Viva España !!!!!!!!!!!!! (30 Oct 2022)

Ahora los asquerosos Marroquies quieren pisar el acelerador con el Psoe en el gobierno de España para poder debilitar a nuestro pais todo lo que puedan . Estan como locos por robarnos las aguas del monte tropic ( una de las mayores reservas mundiales de metales raros ) . Emisarios de Mohamed VI visitaron Madrid para negociar sobre las aguas canarias


----------



## Sony Crockett (30 Oct 2022)

nraheston dijo:


> México tiene carteles de droga y criminalidad. Si, España es de los mejores países del mundo para vivir si no el mejor pero como te toque vivir en una zona islamizada y africanizada, el sueño español se convierte en pesadilla



Hay zonas de México que están muy bien, el invierno pasado me tire un mes por el Yucatán, con mi esposa y la peque de 7 añitos, coche de alquiler y lo recorrí prácticamente todo, fue un viaje exploratorio, el resultado fue positivo, lo tengo entre mi opcion número 1 por si aquí la cosa se pone imposible.


----------



## Viva España !!!!!!!!!!!!! (30 Oct 2022)

Con el pp en el gobierno los moro meirdas no van a chulearnos tanto como han hecho con Sanchez . Sanchez ha sido una autentica verguenza apra nuestro pais , se ha bajado los pantalones en absolutamente todo frente a Marruecos . Con pp y vox en gobierno se van a joder 4 años los moro mierdas


----------



## troll random (30 Oct 2022)

Viva España !!!!!!!!!!!!! dijo:


> ¿ que sitios bonitos tiene Marruecos segun tu ?



Ahora estoy con el móvil y no me voy a poner a buscar. Mírate cualquier documental o guía de viajes o incluso Google

Por ejemplo, estas semanas atrás echaban el documental "Atlántico" en la 2. Mírate el.episodio cuando van viajando por Marruecos.

Y como digo, yo no creo que vaya nunca allí, por cosas como los que venís comentando en el hilo,


----------



## Viva España !!!!!!!!!!!!! (30 Oct 2022)

Os agradeceria muchisimo que deis like al video en Youtube y lo comenteis . Que al buscar en youtube ( Marruecos turismo ) salga en portada el video de una mujer insultada y acosada causa mucho daño economicamente y estropea la imagen de ese pais , un puto like y un comentario . Poned opiniones falsas que deterioren la imagen de ese pais igual que ellos intentan destruirnos a nosotros


----------



## Sonico (30 Oct 2022)

Viva España !!!!!!!!!!!!! dijo:


> Algunas la cabeza la perdieron jijiji . Las dos Noruegas hace unos 3 años fueron a Marruecos y no volvieron para contarlo



Ni aquellos espeleólogos.
Hay que ser giliprogre para ir a esa mierda musulmana.


----------



## Viva España !!!!!!!!!!!!! (30 Oct 2022)

Los Argelinos no intentan robarnos territorio nuestro , tontos de nosotros les hemos traicionado . Podriamos putear muchisimo a Marruecos junto a los Argelinos .


----------



## patroclus (30 Oct 2022)

Viva España !!!!!!!!!!!!! dijo:


> Con Franco habia un alambre como frontera en Ceuta y Melilla y no entraba ni dios . De nada sirve la frontera si el mismo gobierno del Psoe / Podemos va a buscar a los ilegales en los barcos mafiosos de las ong



Si fuera solo en barcos de las ongs vale, pero es que mandan helicópteros , barcos de la armada, de la GC y de Salvamento Marítimo. Los cogen prácticamente en las costas de Marruecos para traerlos.


----------



## Viva España !!!!!!!!!!!!! (30 Oct 2022)

Os quiero agradecer muchisimo a todos los que os suscribis al canal .


----------



## JoaquinTorrao (30 Oct 2022)

Cuantos más turistas vayan mejor, alguno abrirá los ojos.


----------



## Viva España !!!!!!!!!!!!! (30 Oct 2022)

Lo se , al final son moros . Pero ya me entiendes , son amenazas muy distintas . Marrruecos es un peligro muy serio y real


----------



## Pollepolle (30 Oct 2022)

Franco, contigo empezo todo!!


----------



## Funciovago (30 Oct 2022)

Me parece perfecto, deberíamos aprender de ellos... por otro lado, el turismo es un cancer, es lo peor que le puede pasar a un país:
- Sube el precio de la vivienda y se vuelve imposible comprar un piso o pagar un alquiler
- Imposible encontrar aparcamiento y mucho menos gratis (mirar ciudades como Málaga)
- Borrachos, destrozos... 
- Sube el precio de la alimentación
- El poco empleo que genera es para extranjeros, ya que ocntratan a sus paisanos...

Y por otro lado no deberíamos dejar entrar a gente imponiendo sus costumbres


----------



## CuervoDrogado (30 Oct 2022)

Ya se sabe lo que piensan los moros de la mujeres europeas , por eso lo las usan y las tiran continuamente


----------



## Alf_ET (30 Oct 2022)

No voy a Marruecos ni gratis, ya hay bastantes moros aquí.


----------



## Viva España !!!!!!!!!!!!! (30 Oct 2022)

Marruecos es una basura de pais , sucio , seco , cutre ....etc pero nunca vereis un moro que hable mal de Marruecos . España es un pais precioso y nosotros hablamos mal de el . Por dios no nos echemos piedra a nuestro propio tejado


----------



## Viva España !!!!!!!!!!!!! (30 Oct 2022)

Si dais like , comentais , compartis el video etc.... Al poner en youtube Marruecos turismo saldra en portada este video , mucha gente lo vera y se hara un buen daño economico y de imagen . Colaborad por favor


----------



## Genofinder (30 Oct 2022)

Por lo menos no la decapitaron como hicieron con Las turistas aquellas


----------



## Viva España !!!!!!!!!!!!! (30 Oct 2022)

Genofinder dijo:


> Por lo menos no la decapitaron como hicieron con Las turistas aquellas



Pues a parte de estas dos turistas juraria que hace poco ( unos meses ) a otra turista europea le cortaron el cuello en Marruecos


----------



## Termes (30 Oct 2022)

Me parece exigible (educadamente o por malas miradas continuas) "el saber estar" de las personas según las situaciones. Saber estar y vestir.

Si voy como turista a Sevilla en plena Semana Santa, porque esa gente lo vive y quiero la experiencia... quizás debería de informarme del clima y usos y costumbres a la hora de preparar la maleta... para luego no entrar con vermudas y camisas hawaianas a las iglesias. Independientemente de si soy de Hawai.

Lo mismo pasa cuando una persona viene de visita a ver a su hija ponte a Madrid por un mes, desde Senegal, y me viste con una manta colorida en un barrio donde todo cristo va con vaqueros o falda.

Pienso que están fuera de lugar unos y otros. 
Que no saben preparar la maleta o quieren imponer sus usos y costumbres fuera de su entorno. Que no leen de a dónde van y no tienen la cultura sufuciente para informarse.
Si vas a un país musulman del tercer mundo, chica!, igual necesitas leer un poco a dónde vas, la cultura actual en la que viven.
Y si aún así te molesta, algo comprensible, el que por ejemplo a la mujer la miren mal por no llevar velo (no es el caso de Marruecos), te molesten por ir con vestidos de noche por la calle, o sensuales... quizás te hayas equivocado de destino. Esa gente, su pueblo, actualmente no piensa como tú y lo que vas a hacer es dar el cante.

Allá donde fueres haz lo que vieres (y bajo unas premisas personifica a tu gusto). 
*Se llama adaptación, integración al entorno... o así lo entiendo yo.*


----------



## Rex Getarum (30 Oct 2022)

Y eso que Marruecos junto al Lìbano es un país superliberal con todas las mierdas occidentales afrancesadas.
Imagínate Yemen, Omán o Arabia Saudí.


----------



## Skreytingamaður (30 Oct 2022)

nraheston dijo:


> Chipre, Panamá, Islas Caiman, Andorra, Monaco, Suiza, Malta, Israel, República Checa y Liechtenstein



Excepto Chipre, Malta y República Checa; me iría a cualquiera de esos países con los ojos cerrados, aunque a decir verdad me tira más el norte, me encantaría ir a Islandia.
Lamentablemente nuestro país es un secarral inmenso con pocas zonas verdes, y últimamente hasta en esos lugares están habiendo incendios forestales.
No entiendo a la gente que dice que España es un sitio maravilloso, cada vez van quedando menos paisajes que merezcan la pena visitar. Por otro lado, tampoco me gusta mucho el carácter de una gran parte de la población, hay mucha gente envidiosa y clasista, de esos que piensan "tanto tienes, tanto vales". Por algún motivo nunca he encajado demasiado bien aquí. 
Si pudiera me iría a vivir a algún país europeo aunque el clima sea una mierda. No puedo hacerlo porque mi madre es muy mayor y me necesita, pero me iría de aquí y no sólo de turismo


----------



## fever (30 Oct 2022)

yo estuve una vez y me trataron muy bien...


----------



## Gorrino (30 Oct 2022)

estroboscopico dijo:


> Si metes la cabeza en un avispero, pues es muy "probable" que acabes hecho un cristo.
> 
> No entiendo ese afán que tienen algunos de irse a países del tercer mundo para hacer turismo. En esos países por ser extranjero, ya llevas una diana en el pecho para todo tipo de gentuza y ya no digamos en una dictadura islámica, que ahí por el hecho de ser extranjero eres prácticamente un enemigo a abatir.



Un compañero del trabajo fue de vacaciones a Marruecos y volvió diciendo que era una mierda. Yo le dije que qué esperaba.


----------



## Termes (30 Oct 2022)

Viva España !!!!!!!!!!!!! dijo:


> No compares anda . España es el segundo pais visitado del mundo . Tenemos unos paisajes , comidas , playas , fiestas ...etc brutales y de lo mejor a nivel mundial . España es un pais muy bonito , Marruecos es pura mierda al 100% . El que vaya de Malaga a tenerife en avion puede ver perfectamente en un dia soleado que Marruecos es un desierto con casi todo el territorio lleno de chabolismo



Precisamente a eso viajan a esos destinos (Maraquesh generalmente, un finde). Para concoer una "cultura" totalmente opuesta a pesar de la involución fuera de las 4 caches principales.
Te vendería la idea de la cocina, la moda.. pero nada que no puedas encontrar en tu barrio globalizado más cercano.
A Marruecos se va para concocer al vecino de abajo, su costa moruna donde si te bañas apareces en Tarifa, a vivir en hoteles a precios que no podrías permitirte en Málaga o Tenerife, a comer por 4 duros porque su turismo no está preparado para el norte-europeo como pasa en España, con precios acordes a los bolsillos... y como no, pillar buen clima en invierno.
Las empresas de vuelos a 50€ ida y vuelta ponen el resto.


----------



## KUTRONIO (30 Oct 2022)

Viva España !!!!!!!!!!!!! dijo:


> Por cierto el gobierno de Meloni en Italia lo primero que ha hecho es prohibir la navegacion a los barcos de las Ong . Las pateras que entren ahora en Europa lo haran casi todas por España gracias a nuestro gobierno criminal y traidor



Aguanta, como mucho les quedan 15 meses pero hay que estar atentos a que no repitan un 23f o un 11M


----------



## Gorrino (30 Oct 2022)

Popuespe dijo:


> Dime un país donde se viva mejor.



Eslovenia, Malta...puedo seguir.


----------



## Viva España !!!!!!!!!!!!! (30 Oct 2022)

Skreytingamaður dijo:


> Excepto Chipre, Malta y República Checa; me iría a cualquiera de esos países con los ojos cerrados, aunque a decir verdad me tira más el norte, me encantaría ir a Islandia.
> Lamentablemente nuestro país es un secarral inmenso con pocas zonas verdes, y últimamente hasta en esos lugares están habiendo incendios forestales.
> No entiendo a la gente que dice que España es un sitio maravilloso, cada vez van quedando menos paisajes que merezcan la pena visitar. Por otro lado, tampoco me gusta mucho el carácter de una gran parte de la población, hay mucha gente envidiosa y clasista, de esos que piensan "tanto tienes, tanto vales". Por algún motivo nunca he encajado demasiado bien aquí.
> Si pudiera me iría a vivir a algún país europeo aunque el clima sea una mierda. No puedo hacerlo porque mi madre es muy mayor y me necesita, pero me iría de aquí y no sólo de turismo



Galicia es super verde . conoces la ria de arousa ?


----------



## Viva España !!!!!!!!!!!!! (30 Oct 2022)

Gorrino dijo:


> Eslovenia, Malta...puedo seguir.



No conozco a un Aleman o Britanico que quiera ir a vivir a Eslovenia , para gustos los colores . Malta es una isla pequeña , y las islas pequeñas aburren mucho


----------



## Gorrino (30 Oct 2022)

Komanche o_O dijo:


> ¿Con qué letra del abecedario empiezo?



Con la A: Austria (no me importa el frío)!, Australia! ...


----------



## Gorrino (30 Oct 2022)

Viva España !!!!!!!!!!!!! dijo:


> Galicia es super verde . conoces la ria de arousa ?



Lugo está muy guapo.


----------



## Viva España !!!!!!!!!!!!! (30 Oct 2022)

Gorrino dijo:


> Lugo está muy guapo.



A mi la zona de la Ria de Arousa me dejo maravillado . Galicia es un paraiso y con la deforestacion que hay en el pais y falta de agua en muchas regiones mucha gente va a ir al norte .


----------



## en tu casa o en mi cueva (30 Oct 2022)

En Reino Unido muchos pakistaníes no saben dónde están las Islas Canarias, pero si quieren una escapada en pleno invierno vuelan a Marruecos porque son Real Muslims.


----------



## Demi Grante (30 Oct 2022)

Es absurdo ir a Marruecos, viendo los moros que hay aquí, lo multiplicas por 50 y te haces a la idea de lo putísima mierda de ligar en el cual no se te ha perdido nada que tiene que ser


----------



## Skreytingamaður (30 Oct 2022)

Viva España !!!!!!!!!!!!! dijo:


> No tiene justificacion ninguna lo que hacen a la chica . Esta gente en nuestro pais hacen lo que les da la puta gana
> 
> Galicia es super verde . conoces la ria de arousa ?



Me encantaría ir, pero me da mucha tristeza cuando escucho hablar sobre incendios forestales en Galicia y que ya hay cortes de agua en algunos pueblos debido a la sequía. 
Pero de todos modos, antes de tomar la decisión de marcharme al extranjero algún día, cuando ya no estén mis padres, sí que me gustaría conocer Galicia, Asturias y algunas zonas de Los Pirineos


----------



## Gorrino (30 Oct 2022)

Skreytingamaður dijo:


> Excepto Chipre, Malta y República Checa; me iría a cualquiera de esos países con los ojos cerrados, aunque a decir verdad me tira más el norte, me encantaría ir a Islandia.
> Lamentablemente nuestro país es un secarral inmenso con pocas zonas verdes, y últimamente hasta en esos lugares están habiendo incendios forestales.
> No entiendo a la gente que dice que España es un sitio maravilloso, cada vez van quedando menos paisajes que merezcan la pena visitar. Por otro lado, tampoco me gusta mucho el carácter de una gran parte de la población, hay mucha gente envidiosa y clasista, de esos que piensan "tanto tienes, tanto vales". Por algún motivo nunca he encajado demasiado bien aquí.
> Si pudiera me iría a vivir a algún país europeo aunque el clima sea una mierda. No puedo hacerlo porque mi madre es muy mayor y me necesita, pero me iría de aquí y no sólo de turismo



Si buscas naturaleza Suiza o frontera Austria-Eslovenia.


----------



## Gorrino (30 Oct 2022)

Skreytingamaður dijo:


> Me encantaría ir, pero me da mucha tristeza cuando escucho hablar sobre incendios forestales en Galicia y que ya hay cortes de agua en algunos pueblos debido a la sequía.
> Pero de todos modos, antes de tomar la decisión de marcharme al extranjero algún día, cuando ya no estén mis padres, sí que me gustaría conocer Galicia, Asturias y algunas zonas de Los Pirineos



Asturias lo primero.


----------



## Gorrino (30 Oct 2022)

Viva España !!!!!!!!!!!!! dijo:


> A mi la zona de la Ria de Arousa me dejo maravillado . Galicia es un paraiso y con la deforestacion que hay en el pais y falta de agua en muchas regiones mucha gente va a ir al norte .







__





Localización y entorno - Club Fluvial de Lugo






www.clubfluviallugo.com





Mira que bonito, no como la playa de Watercelona que parece la charca de un vertedero.


----------



## Erik morden (30 Oct 2022)

Skreytingamaður dijo:


> Me encantaría ir, pero me da mucha tristeza cuando escucho hablar sobre incendios forestales en Galicia y que ya hay cortes de agua en algunos pueblos debido a la sequía.
> Pero de todos modos, antes de tomar la decisión de marcharme al extranjero algún día, cuando ya no estén mis padres, sí que me gustaría conocer Galicia, Asturias y algunas zonas de Los Pirineos



Galicia no la conozco, Asturias es genial,el vallebde tena por ejemplo es un espectáculo. 
Pasa por Teruel, no hay mucha gente porque no tiene cabida ante tanta belleza .
Guipúzcoa brutal y la Rioja también. 
Salamanca, León y Palencia molan. 
Del sur no conozco nada,y de islas españolas sólo Canarias (es barato y ya)


----------



## Viva España !!!!!!!!!!!!! (30 Oct 2022)

Gorrino dijo:


> Si buscas naturaleza Suiza o frontera Austria-Eslovenia.



En Suiza no disfrutas nada . Tienes que ser millonario . Un pais donde una mierda de habitacion de hotel no te vale menos de 200 euros la noche y por 200 euros de taxi andas 15 minutos .


----------



## Viva España !!!!!!!!!!!!! (30 Oct 2022)

Erik morden dijo:


> Galicia no la conozco, Asturias es genial,el vallebde tena por ejemplo es un espectáculo.
> Pasa por Teruel, no hay mucha gente porque no tiene cabida ante tanta belleza .
> Guipúzcoa brutal y la Rioja también.
> Salamanca, León y Palencia molan.
> Del sur no conozco nada,y de islas españolas sólo Canarias (es barato y ya)



Galicia , zona de ria de arousa espectacular total . El problema de Galicia y Asturias es la poblacion envejecida y la arquitectura que da un paisaje un poco triston


----------



## Gorrino (30 Oct 2022)

Erik morden dijo:


> Galicia no la conozco, Asturias es genial,el vallebde tena por ejemplo es un espectáculo.
> Pasa por Teruel, no hay mucha gente porque no tiene cabida ante tanta belleza .
> Guipúzcoa brutal y la Rioja también.
> Salamanca, León y Palencia molan.
> Del sur no conozco nada,y de islas españolas sólo Canarias (es barato y ya)



Yo he vivido en Guipúzcoa y su gente es basura. Tacha Guipúzcoa de la lista que si eres castellano-parlante te van a tratar mal en determinados lugares.

En Salamanca hay mucha chusma (soy de al lado). León lo mejor.


----------



## Falcatón (30 Oct 2022)

Sola y borracha quiero regresar a la qasbah pero ligera de ropa no, que me lapidan.


----------



## todoayen (30 Oct 2022)

Os olvidais de los franceses tirando nuestra fruta en la frontera. Haz tu eso con lo que nos meten de allí abajo y eres un ultrauberfacha.


----------



## Erik morden (30 Oct 2022)

Viva España !!!!!!!!!!!!! dijo:


> Galicia , zona de ria de arousa espectacular total . El problema de Galicia y Asturias es la poblacion envejecida y la arquitectura que da un paisaje un poco triston



Sólo he estado en Galicia currando a 12 horas sin contar desplazamientos y comidas. En un pueblo d3 vigo. Lo único que sé es que no saben hacer una recta


----------



## Antiglobalismo (30 Oct 2022)

Luego estos moromierdas te hacen un anuncio de su país de mierda llamándolo el reino de la luz.









Marruecos, el reino de la luz que da la vuelta al mundo


Premio a la mejor campaña publicitaria internacional. Bajo el título de «Reino de la luz», refuerza el atractivo del reino alauí como lugar de destino único




www.larazon.es


----------



## Viva España !!!!!!!!!!!!! (30 Oct 2022)

Antiglobalismo dijo:


> Luego estos moromierdas te hacen un anuncio de su país de mierda llamándolo el reino de la luz.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es que es logico , uno cuando tiene un producto y lo quiere vender dice que es lo mejor . Lo que no es normal es lo de España , nuestro pais es un ferrari y nosotros lo vendemos como si fuese un fiat panda . Demencial total . Marruecos pais de mierda en todos los sentidos


----------



## Erik morden (30 Oct 2022)

Gorrino dijo:


> Yo he vivido en Guipúzcoa y su gente es basura. Tacha Guipúzcoa de la lista que si eres castellano-parlante te van a tratar mal en determinados lugares.
> 
> En Salamanca hay mucha chusma (soy de al lado). León lo mejor.



Voy a Guipúzcoa todos los años y sólo he tenido un problema en zaraut porque un colega llevaba una cruz de caravaca. 
Nada más. 
En vitoria en algunos errikotaberna de esas (en andoain y amurrio también) se han puesto como un forastero en una película del oeste.
Les dejas claro que eres del este y ya.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (30 Oct 2022)

Nut dijo:


> Yo tampoco lo entiendo. que le lleva a un español la bajarse al moro. Para que para ver miseria, mierda, etc....Un pais feo de cojones que no tiene nada y que sus propios ciudadanos HUYEN de él. Gobernado por un satrapa.



No muy diferente de Hezpañistán, donde el señorito Blesa se "suicidió" con su propia escopeta de caza.


----------



## AmericanSamoa (30 Oct 2022)

Abres un hilo inventando un concepto falso usando un vídeo que no sabes ni de qué va, ni de dónde sale, y que está narrado por una voz automática para salpicarlo con tus "jijiji" y tus "jajaja".

Menudo retrasado mental con pedigrí.


----------



## Viva España !!!!!!!!!!!!! (30 Oct 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Abres un hilo inventando un concepto falso usando un vídeo que no sabes ni de qué va, ni de dónde sale, y que está narrado por una voz automática para salpicarlo con tus "jijiji" y tus "jajaja".
> 
> Menudo retrasado mental con pedigrí.



De donde sacas que el video es falso subnormal ? Es totalmente real el caso . Y como esta chica hay un montón . En Marruecos si eres mujer , estas sola y vas un poquito ligerita de ropa pasas a ser una prostituta a la que van a rodear 20 moros para recordártelo , eso en el mejor de los casos


----------



## Stelio Kontos (30 Oct 2022)

estroboscopico dijo:


> Si metes la cabeza en un avispero, pues es muy "probable" que acabes hecho un cristo.
> 
> No entiendo ese afán que tienen algunos de irse a países del tercer mundo para hacer turismo. En esos países por ser extranjero, ya llevas una diana en el pecho para todo tipo de gentuza y ya no digamos en una dictadura islámica, que ahí por el hecho de ser extranjero eres prácticamente un enemigo a abatir.



Básicamente es un tipo de turismo para muertas de hambre que no pueden permitirse viajar a un país del primer mundo.


----------



## das kind (30 Oct 2022)

brickworld dijo:


> Y tenemos CIENTOS DE MILES SINO MILLONES DENTRO YA




Eso es lo que quieren estas idiotas: tenerlos dentro. Pues que se jodan.

No me dan ninguna pena.


----------



## Sergey Vodka (30 Oct 2022)

@moromierda , haz algo, _amego_.
Este hilo es para echar pestes de tu país y tus adorables compatriotas


----------



## Viva España !!!!!!!!!!!!! (30 Oct 2022)

Stelio Kontos dijo:


> Básicamente es un tipo de turismo para muertas de hambre que no pueden permitirse viajar a un país del primer mundo.



Hay gente con mal gusto y que le gusta lo cutre , no me extraña vayan a Marruecos


----------



## Komanche O_o (30 Oct 2022)

Gorrino dijo:


> Con la A: Austria (no me importa el frío)!, Australia! ...



ANGOLA.


----------



## Viva España !!!!!!!!!!!!! (30 Oct 2022)

Sergey Vodka dijo:


> @moromierda , haz algo, _amego_.
> Este hilo es para echar pestes de tu país y tus adorables compatriotas



Tampoco te creas que estamos echndo mierda o inventandonos cosas . Es un pudridero ese pais , lo estamos describiendo


----------



## Viva España !!!!!!!!!!!!! (30 Oct 2022)

12 mil visitas que tiene este hilo jajaja . Pronto en youtube al poner Marruecos saldra este video y la gente va a flipar , mas de uno cancela sus vacaciones .


----------



## noseyo (30 Oct 2022)

La culpa es de la puta que va a ese puto sitio de marrones , como si aquí no tuviéramos ya medio Marruecos , y esas cosas ya pasan aquí pero seguro que ella diría que es racismo


----------



## noseyo (30 Oct 2022)

Viva España !!!!!!!!!!!!! dijo:


> Con Franco habia un alambre como frontera en Ceuta y Melilla y no entraba ni dios . De nada sirve la frontera si el mismo gobierno del Psoe / Podemos va a buscar a los ilegales en los barcos mafiosos de las ong


----------



## Viva España !!!!!!!!!!!!! (30 Oct 2022)

noseyo dijo:


> La culpa es de la puta que va a ese puto sitio de marrones , como si aquí no tuviéramos ya medio Marruecos , y esas cosas ya pasan aquí pero seguro que ella diría que es racismo



En mogan ( canarias ) , las putas patrias iban en tanguita , despues de la brutal cantidad de pateras que llegaron a las Canarias a esa playa bajaban las mujeres con miedo . En las playas de mogan si vas en tanguita tienes muchas papeletas para que te violen


----------



## noseyo (30 Oct 2022)

Viva España !!!!!!!!!!!!! dijo:


> En mogan ( canarias ) , las putas patrias iban en tanguita , despues de la brutal cantidad de pateras que llegaron a las Canarias a esa playa bajaban las mujeres con miedo . En las playas de mogan si vas en tanguita tienes muchas papeletas para que te violen



Para eso los traen las élites , solo hay que ver los medios , los jueces ,policías y políticos como defienden eso con la cesura o sin meterles presos siquiera , un ilegal puede pasearse por España como si nada ,y encima tener ayudas de la ONG para nacionalizar y paga , muchos que llegan están salidos de la cárcel o los mandan par España con condenas de violación robos y asesinatos


----------



## Gonzalor (30 Oct 2022)

ULTRAPACO dijo:


> Marruecos es un basurero



Cada vez menos, porque nos envía su basura a nosotros.


----------



## Viva España !!!!!!!!!!!!! (30 Oct 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Cada vez menos, porque nos envía su basura a nosotros.



Si , esa es la desgracia que nos ha tocado aguantar ( de momento ) pero aun asi se van a tener que joder los Marroquies y les tocara tenernos envidia por el resto de sus vidas porque su pais es una mierda , una mierda cada vez mas desertica , pobre y fea . Ojala un dia los pudiésemos echar a todos los Marroquies de España . Esa gente , con su sola presencia deteriora cualquier sitio en el que estan , es justo lo que una sociedad civilizada tiene que evitar tener


----------



## Cimbrel (30 Oct 2022)

Marruecos es un SHITHOLE de primera. Es más, todo el Maghreb lo es, no por sus países que son enclaves cojonudos sino por sus genes bereberes morunos y su ci 85


----------



## carpetano (30 Oct 2022)

Pollepolle dijo:


> Franco, contigo empezo todo!!


----------



## RayoSombrio (30 Oct 2022)

Es un país de mierda y veo que no evolucionan. Una conocida me comentó que se fue con sus hijas a una playa y los moros se pusieron como locos cuando la vieron en bikini. Y no estaba en un pueblucho, era ciudad. No ha vuelto a pisar ese estercolero.


----------



## moromierda (30 Oct 2022)

Sergey Vodka dijo:


> @moromierda , haz algo, _amego_.
> Este hilo es para echar pestes de tu país y tus adorables compatriotas



Yo ha nasedo ex culonea aspañola, amego.

E morocco (terra du moros) e basora.


----------



## RayoSombrio (30 Oct 2022)

Viva España !!!!!!!!!!!!! dijo:


> jijijiji , por cierto es muy importante que comenteis el video en youtube ( inventad opiniones negativas sobre Marruecos ) y compartidlo para que la gente vea lo que pasa en ese pais de follacabras . Que al poner en youtube Maruecos turismo salga este video les supone un daño de imagen y economico fuerte a ese pais



Comentado y compartido en Facebook. Todo lo que pueda jodar a esta gentuza es nutrición.


----------



## Gorrino (30 Oct 2022)

Cimbrel dijo:


> Marruecos es un SHITHOLE de primera. Es más, todo el Maghreb lo es, no por sus países que son enclaves cojonudos sino por sus genes bereberes morunos y su ci 85



He conocido a árabes del Golfo Pérsico y eran muy distintos y mucho mas dignos.


----------



## RayoSombrio (30 Oct 2022)

Popuespe dijo:


> Si hablamos de TURISMO, nunca jamás entenderé como habiendo paises en Europa como Alemania, Eslovenia, Holanda, Irlanda y tantos otros, hay quien viaja a África a conocer un sitio como Marruecos... y lo mejor, luego se "sorprende" de cosas como las d elos videos.



África es un continente a evitar. El único donde no tengo previsto poner pie en mi vida.


----------



## Gorrino (30 Oct 2022)

Viva España !!!!!!!!!!!!! dijo:


> En Suiza no disfrutas nada . Tienes que ser millonario . Un pais donde una mierda de habitacion de hotel no te vale menos de 200 euros la noche y por 200 euros de taxi andas 15 minutos .



La frontera de Austria con Eslovenia o el ChiemSee en Bayern. Las ciudades pequeñas son baratas en Bayern.


----------



## RayoSombrio (30 Oct 2022)

Gorrino dijo:


> He conocido a árabes del Golfo Pérsico y eran muy distintos y mucho mas dignos.



Los bereber son basura. Una vez conocí a una iraní y son increíblemente diferentes.


----------



## Gorrino (30 Oct 2022)

Viva España !!!!!!!!!!!!! dijo:


> Hay gente con mal gusto y que le gusta lo cutre , no me extraña vayan a Marruecos



Para eso es mucho mejor España. Yo soy una de esas personas y me gusta mucho Gandía. Soy muy admirador de Jesús Gil.


----------



## Gorrino (30 Oct 2022)

RayoSombrio dijo:


> Los bereber son basura. Una vez conocí a una iraní y son increíblemente diferentes.



Yo te hablo de Kwaitíes, Sauditas, etc. eran otra historia. Iraní conozco a uno también, es como un europeo se podría decir.


----------



## carpetano (30 Oct 2022)

Viva España !!!!!!!!!!!!! dijo:


> jijijiji , por cierto es muy importante que comenteis el video en youtube ( inventad opiniones negativas sobre Marruecos ) y compartidlo para que la gente vea lo que pasa en ese pais de follacabras . Que al poner en youtube Maruecos turismo salga este video les supone un daño de imagen y economico fuerte a ese pais



Suerte ha tenido, otras empoderadas que han ido solas a Marruecos no han corrido la misma suerte... 









El "brutal" asesinato de dos jóvenes turistas escandinavas en Marruecos que las autoridades tratan como un "ataque terrorista" - BBC News Mundo


Louisa Vesterager Jespersen y Maren Ueland fueron halladas degolladas el pasado lunes en una zona montañosa de Marruecos. Ambas estaban de turistas y murieron en circunstancias que las autoridades danesas y marroquíes tratan como un "ataque terrorista".




www.bbc.com












Alarma por el asesinato de una turista francesa en Marruecos | Noticias de Agencias de viajes | Revista de turismo Preferente.com


Francia ha abierto una investigación para aclarar el asesinato de una turista francesa en un mercado de Tiznit, en el sur de Marruecos, lo que ha desatado




www.preferente.com


----------



## RayoSombrio (30 Oct 2022)

Gorrino dijo:


> Yo te hablo de Kwaitíes, Sauditas, etc. eran otra historia. Iraní conozco a uno también, es como un europeo se podría decir.



Solo conozco a esa iraní, pero ya te digo, en apariencia y en actitud, son muy europeos. Nada que ver con la morisma, basura barriobajera y traicionera, el peor vecino que nos podía tocar.


----------



## RayoSombrio (30 Oct 2022)

carpetano dijo:


> Suerte ha tenido, otras empoderadas que han ido solas a Marruecos no han corrido la misma suerte...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dos mujeres blanquitas, rubias y de rasgos nórdicos en un país como Marruecos...se pusieron la diana en la frente nada mas llegar. Me sorprende la ignorancia de las escandinavas cuando en su país ven de primera mano lo que es esta gentuza.


----------



## Soy forero (30 Oct 2022)

Nut dijo:


> La verdad es que tienes razón es el único enemigo declarado de España Y un vecino que se pasa la vida jodiéndonos entodos los sentidos. Que tenemos que soportar.
> 
> En eso España no tiene suerte. Pocos paises habrá que tengan un vecino como Marruecos. GRACIAS que la mayor parte de la frontera es marítima. Si no seria cien veces peor que la frontera de Mexico con los EEUU.
> 
> A los marroquis en Africa no los quiere nadie. Y entre los musulmanes igual.



Pues los argelinos ni te cuento


----------



## RayoSombrio (30 Oct 2022)

Soy forero dijo:


> Pues los argelinos ni te cuento



Son peores, no? Muchas de las mierdas que sufre Francia vienen por parte de ellos.


----------



## Viva España !!!!!!!!!!!!! (30 Oct 2022)

Gorrino dijo:


> Yo te hablo de Kwaitíes, Sauditas, etc. eran otra historia. Iraní conozco a uno también, es como un europeo se podría decir.



Las Marroquies tienen fama de ser putas en Arabia saudi


----------



## Soy forero (30 Oct 2022)

RayoSombrio dijo:


> Son peores, no? Muchas de las mierdas que sufre Francia vienen por parte de ellos.



Y España tambn. La mayoría de robos con violencia diría que los cometen ellos


----------



## Pollepolle (30 Oct 2022)

carpetano dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1245137
> Ver archivo adjunto 1245139
> Ver archivo adjunto 1245145



Franco metio 30k. Y unos hijos de puta como me conto mi abuelo.


----------



## Viva España !!!!!!!!!!!!! (30 Oct 2022)

Con la tonteria vamos a viralizar un video que va a hacer pupa a la imagen de Marruecos , al tiempo


----------



## Soy forero (30 Oct 2022)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Declarado si, otros como Francia actúan más sibilinamente, colaborando en atentados y jodiendo proyectos como los del gasoducto comunitario.



Y otros como la pérfida albion utilizando parte de nuestro territorio en su beneficio


----------



## Soy forero (30 Oct 2022)

NIKK dijo:


> Esta retrasada mental del video vive en un mundo de fantasía como el 99.9% de las mujeres; en un mundo de disney, de unicornios, de amor y justicia. No dan para más, por eso tenemos el deber como hombres de protegerlas.



No, que se protegen ellas solas, no necesitan a los hombres para nada, sola y violada, quiero decir, borracha, quiero llegar a casa


----------



## RayoSombrio (30 Oct 2022)

Viva España !!!!!!!!!!!!! dijo:


> Con la tonteria vamos a viralizar un video que va a hacer pupa a la imagen de Marruecos , al tiempo



Yo ya luzco ese vídeo en mi caralibro. Se lo merecen por hijos de puta.


----------



## Soy forero (30 Oct 2022)

Viva España !!!!!!!!!!!!! dijo:


> Con el pp en el gobierno los moro meirdas no van a chulearnos tanto como han hecho con Sanchez . Sanchez ha sido una autentica verguenza apra nuestro pais , se ha bajado los pantalones en absolutamente todo frente a Marruecos . Con pp y vox en gobierno se van a joder 4 años los moro mierdas



Muy optimista eres tú con el PP de feijoo


----------



## Soy forero (30 Oct 2022)

Pollepolle dijo:


> Franco, contigo empezo todo!!



Anda que no se cagaban en los pantalones los milicianos marxistas cuando llegaban los moritos


----------



## Viva España !!!!!!!!!!!!! (30 Oct 2022)

Soy forero dijo:


> Muy optimista eres tú con el PP de feijoo



No va a ser la gran cosa , pero mejor que Sanchez sin ninguna duda . Este gobierno ha sido el que mas se ha bajado los pantalones ante Marruecos en toda la puta historia . Aznar les planto cara


----------



## nraheston (30 Oct 2022)

Skreytingamaður dijo:


> Excepto Chipre, Malta y República Checa; me iría a cualquiera de esos países con los ojos cerrados, aunque a decir verdad me tira más el norte, me encantaría ir a Islandia.
> Lamentablemente nuestro país es un secarral inmenso con pocas zonas verdes, y últimamente hasta en esos lugares están habiendo incendios forestales.
> No entiendo a la gente que dice que España es un sitio maravilloso, cada vez van quedando menos paisajes que merezcan la pena visitar. Por otro lado, tampoco me gusta mucho el carácter de una gran parte de la población, hay mucha gente envidiosa y clasista, de esos que piensan "tanto tienes, tanto vales". Por algún motivo nunca he encajado demasiado bien aquí.
> Si pudiera me iría a vivir a algún país europeo aunque el clima sea una mierda. No puedo hacerlo porque mi madre es muy mayor y me necesita, pero me iría de aquí y no sólo de turismo



Islandia está lleno de progres, como los que fueron a Eurovision.
En la Republica Checa es fácil poder tener armas de fuego y usarlas, sin que te enjuicien por defenderte, además de que es más rico y más seguro que España.
Chipre tiene clima mediterraneo y bajos impuestos.
En Malta el inglés es idioma oficial y se vive bien, además de que puedes estar con una cristiana copta o maronita que es más femenina


----------



## ATARAXIO (30 Oct 2022)

Viva España !!!!!!!!!!!!! dijo:


> No solo porque el pais es una mierda no hay que ir a Marruecos , cuestion moral de no financiar a nuestro enemigo . Cada euro que se les da es un euro que invierten en destruirnos . Marruecos es el mayor enemigo de España y el unico que nos puede causar una amenaza existencial



¿ cómo se contempla que millones de enemigos estén nacionalizados como españoles y puedan votar ?


----------



## RayoSombrio (30 Oct 2022)

Viva España !!!!!!!!!!!!! dijo:


> Con el pp en el gobierno los moro meirdas no van a chulearnos tanto como han hecho con Sanchez . Sanchez ha sido una autentica verguenza apra nuestro pais , se ha bajado los pantalones en absolutamente todo frente a Marruecos . Con pp y vox en gobierno se van a joder 4 años los moro mierdas



La morisma nunca nos había vacilado tanto como ahora. Recuerdo lo contenidos que estaban con Rajoy.


----------



## Viva España !!!!!!!!!!!!! (30 Oct 2022)

RayoSombrio dijo:


> La morisma nunca nos había vacilado tanto como ahora. Recuerdo lo contenidos que estaban con Rajoy.



Y si con Feijo la lian los moros , los Españoles se radicalizan mas y se van a Vox . Los moros no son tontos y saben con quien meterse .Si nos despiertan del mariconismo es muy peligroso para ellos


----------



## sorteos_follacabras (30 Oct 2022)

Pero si yo lo que quiero precisamente que lleguen mas senegaleses y cabras a violar, y que apedrear se convierta en costumbre aquí, así aprenderán las feminazis


----------



## RayoSombrio (30 Oct 2022)

sorteos_follacabras dijo:


> Pero si yo lo que quiero precisamente que lleguen mas senegaleses y cabras a violar, y que apedrear se convierta en costumbre aquí, así aprenderán las feminazis



Y te comerás tú también su violencia. Nadie gana en este juego, salvo ellos.


----------



## Viva España !!!!!!!!!!!!! (30 Oct 2022)

A ver si el movimiento feminista en Marruecos se despierta igual que esta haciendo en Iran y con ello entra en Marruecos toda la mierda ideologica asociada ( feminismo , aborto , lgtbi ...etc ) Esos movimientos destruyen un pais peor que si lo bombardearan


----------



## RayoSombrio (30 Oct 2022)

Viva España !!!!!!!!!!!!! dijo:


> A ver si el movimiento feminista en Marruecos se despierta igual que esta haciendo en Iran y con ello entra en Marruecos toda la mierda ideologica asociada ( feminismo , aborto , lgtbi ...etc ) Esos movimientos destruyen un pais peor que si lo bombardearan



En algún momento lo hará, aunque el proceso sea mas lento. Y ahí lo considero necesario. Control de la natalidad desbordante de esta gentuza.


----------



## carpetano (30 Oct 2022)

Pollepolle dijo:


> Franco metio 30k. Y unos hijos de puta como me conto mi abuelo.



¡Ah, que te lo ha contado tu abuelo, entonces es verdad verdadera!, ¿también te ha contado lo de las checas y Paracuellos...?  

Por cierto, los "moros de Franco", eran las tropas de regulares (marroquíes) que ya estaban en servicio en el ejército español durante la República y antes de esta, y que ya metió antes de la Guerra Civil en España la República para aplastar la rebelión de Asturias en el 34.


----------



## Viva España !!!!!!!!!!!!! (30 Oct 2022)

RayoSombrio dijo:


> En algún momento lo hará, aunque el proceso sea mas lento. Y ahí lo considero necesario. Control de la natalidad desbordante de esta gentuza.



Y ademas esos movimientos feministas pueden prender con una tonteria inesperada


----------



## napobalo (30 Oct 2022)

Financiar movimientos islamistas y saharauis en marruecos deberia ser nuestra prioridad numero 1 , lo que hizo israel en siria , quitarse competencia


----------



## Viva España !!!!!!!!!!!!! (30 Oct 2022)

napobalo dijo:


> Financiar movimientos islamistas y saharauis en marruecos deberia ser nuestra prioridad numero 1 , lo que hizo israel en siria , quitarse competencia



Promover independencia y democracia en el Rif . Promover feminismo , aborto y lgtbi en Marruecos , apoyar Sahara , tener muy buenas relaciones con Argelia


----------



## RayoSombrio (30 Oct 2022)

Viva España !!!!!!!!!!!!! dijo:


> Y ademas esos movimientos feministas pueden prender con una tonteria inesperada



Es un país de mierda. El problema es que USA les protege, porque estoy seguro de que les hubieramos arrasado hace décadas de no ser por ello. Pero en fin, por la vía ideológica se les pude hacer mas daño que con dos nukes.


----------



## Viva España !!!!!!!!!!!!! (30 Oct 2022)

napobalo dijo:


> Financiar movimientos islamistas y saharauis en marruecos deberia ser nuestra prioridad numero 1 , lo que hizo israel en siria , quitarse competencia



El tema del independentismo en el Rif es increible que no se le este dando bola . Marruecos casi entrado el año 1970 tuvo que repimir y asesinar 10 mil Rifeños para que no les montasen una republica , con tanto muerto ya imaginaras que hay bastante odio en esa region hacia Marruecos y el rey , pero como es una dictadura no se pueden expresar y se mantienen con miedo . Las comunidades independentistas Rifeñas son enormes en paises como Belgica y hacen manifestaciones alucinantes con decenas de miles de personas . Ahora hay varios presos rifeños en carceles de Marruecos por los disturbios de hace 3 años donde pedian sanidad y educacion publica ( el gobierno Marroqui les acuso de indepes )


----------



## moritobelo (30 Oct 2022)

Viva España !!!!!!!!!!!!! dijo:


> jijijiji , por cierto es muy importante que comenteis el video en youtube ( inventad opiniones negativas sobre Marruecos ) y compartidlo para que la gente vea lo que pasa en ese pais de follacabras . Que al poner en youtube Maruecos turismo salga este video les supone un daño de imagen y economico fuerte a ese pais



Y eres tan subnormal que pides que se lo inventen...


Puto incel, sal de tu puta casa.


Estuve en Marrackech y Rabat, y siempre me he sentido seguro. Habra de todo obviamente, pero en zonas turisticas , la vigilancia policial es brutal.
Tambien estas tu, subnormal, y no representas a los españoles....


----------



## vanderwilde (30 Oct 2022)

Poner un pie en Marruecos es de masoquistas.


----------



## SineOsc (30 Oct 2022)

Viva España !!!!!!!!!!!!! dijo:


> No te lo crees ni tu . España es de los paises mas bonitos y mejores del mundo para vivir . *El unico que nos hace rivalidad seria es Mexico en mi opinion *. En Panama la comida es una mierda , en Suiza todo es carisimo , aburrido y monotono , Andorra , liechstein , Monaco , Islas cayman ...etc son paises que en 1 dia te los conoces todo de arriba a abajo . A España le faltaria tener mujeres mas femeninas y una economía mejor , nada mas . Somos el pais perfecto en lo demas



No piso Mexico ni con tus pies.









Only in Mexico: Dog Runs Away With a Human Head


Happened in Zacatecas Mexico. At first it seemed like a Halloween joke, but it turned out to be a real human head.




www.kaotic.com





Ni Latam en general, pero decir que nos hace rivalidad seria? será los resorts de lujo de cuatro puntos turísticos, porque lo demás debe ser las risas.


----------



## Viva España !!!!!!!!!!!!! (30 Oct 2022)

moritobelo dijo:


> Y eres tan subnormal que pides que se lo inventen...
> 
> 
> Puto incel, sal de tu puta casa.
> ...



jjjjj segurisimo claro que si . Pues si hay tanta vigilancia policial es por algo , saben que hay peligro


----------



## moritobelo (30 Oct 2022)

Viva España !!!!!!!!!!!!! dijo:


> jjjjj segurisimo claro que si . Pues si hay tanta vigilancia policial es por algo , saben que hay peligro



Claro, es un pais africano, tercer mundo... Has descubierto la polvora gilipollas... Evidentemente no es La Rosaleda...

Mas peligroso me parecen New York o Paris...

Has salido de casa en este ultimo año, criatura?


----------



## Viva España !!!!!!!!!!!!! (30 Oct 2022)

moritobelo dijo:


> Claro, es un pais africano, tercer mundo... Has descubierto la polvora gilipollas... Evidentemente no es La Rosaleda...
> 
> Mas peligroso me parecen New York o Paris...
> 
> Has salido de casa en este ultimo año, criatura?



jjjjjjjjj que estupideces dices , que risa me das de verdad


----------



## RayoSombrio (30 Oct 2022)

moritobelo dijo:


> Claro, es un pais africano, tercer mundo... Has descubierto la polvora gilipollas... Evidentemente no es La Rosaleda...
> 
> Mas peligroso me parecen New York o Paris...
> 
> Has salido de casa en este ultimo año, criatura?



Son mas peligrosos precisamente porque están llenos de la misma moronegrada y la ley es mucho mas blanda que en Marruecos.


----------



## Viva España !!!!!!!!!!!!! (30 Oct 2022)

moritobelo dijo:


> Claro, es un pais africano, tercer mundo... Has descubierto la polvora gilipollas... Evidentemente no es La Rosaleda...
> 
> Mas peligroso me parecen New York o Paris...
> 
> Has salido de casa en este ultimo año, criatura?



te duele que este hilo ya tenga casi 20 mil visitas ? pues esta corriendo bastante por whatasapp . Buena campaña contra la dictadura marroqui


----------



## Raisuni (30 Oct 2022)

He ido muchas veces y al final siempre acabo hasta los cojones de los moros


----------



## Perro marroquí (30 Oct 2022)

Irene montada , donde estas ?


----------



## B. Golani (30 Oct 2022)

MUERTE AL ISLAM.


----------



## B. Golani (30 Oct 2022)

Perro marroquí dijo:


> Irene montada , donde estas ?



DISFRUTANDO DE SUS ATRACOS


----------



## B. Golani (30 Oct 2022)

ULTRAPACO dijo:


> Marruecos es un basurero



MARRUECOS Y KUALKIER PAIS DE MAYORIA MUSULMONA.


----------



## B. Golani (30 Oct 2022)

Raisuni dijo:


> He ido muchas veces y al final siempre acabo hasta los cojones de los moros



PARA ESO NO HACE FALTA IR A MARRUECOS


----------



## BogadeAriete (30 Oct 2022)

Si vas a un pais de cagarenas, follacabras subdesarrollado, con una moza de buen ver, no te creeras lo que pasará....


----------



## RayoSombrio (30 Oct 2022)

No hay que viajar a países musulmanes, eso para empezar. Que se hunda su turismo. Ellos no nos respetan una mierda, ni allí ni aquí. Ni siquiera viajando en avión he querido hacer escala en esos estercoleros.


----------



## ratoncitoperez (30 Oct 2022)

Viva España !!!!!!!!!!!!! dijo:


> No compares anda . España es el segundo pais visitado del mundo . Tenemos unos paisajes , comidas , playas , fiestas ...etc brutales y de lo mejor a nivel mundial . España es un pais muy bonito , Marruecos es pura mierda al 100% . El que vaya de Malaga a tenerife en avion puede ver perfectamente en un dia soleado que Marruecos es un desierto con casi todo el territorio lleno de chabolismo



Yo lo he visto en una ruta de Cádiz a Tarifa, con prismáticos vi las ventanas de las casas y en efecto, un estercolero


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (30 Oct 2022)

SineOsc dijo:


> No piso Mexico ni con tus pies.



Yo estuve tres meses y SOLO me robo la policia en el parque mas pijo de CdMx. 
Y vivi un terremoto de 5.9, eso SI que da miedo.

MX esta lleno de blancos que viven en su SUDAFRICA


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (30 Oct 2022)

ratoncitoperez dijo:


> vi las ventanas de las casas



pues en la costa de Oaxaca, MX hace tanto calor que hay muchas casas que NO tienen ventanas... y te hablo de Puerto Escondido, la meca de los surfistas internacionales.


----------



## lucky starr (30 Oct 2022)

¡A que cojones te vas a Marruecos en mini falda?


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (30 Oct 2022)

RayoSombrio dijo:


> No hay que viajar a países musulmanes, eso para empezar. Que se hunda su turismo.



creo que el año pasado fueron 500 mil españoles, muchisimos de ellos son GITANOS, a operarse en Estambul donde casi la palma una famosa de Mediaset , Gipsy Kings, hace unas semanas


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (30 Oct 2022)

Otra que no ha sabido que las chorradas del empoderamiento no funcionan contra moritos


----------



## Galvani (30 Oct 2022)

brickworld dijo:


> Jajajajajaja son nuestros hermanos moritos pobres ayyy pobrecitos no les pegueis no les expulseis ayyy pobrecitos
> 
> ESTO ES LA IZMIERDA SIEMPRE JODIENDONOS CON EL PUTO BUENISMO DE ABRAZAR AL MORITO DE LOS COJONES
> 
> Y tenemos CIENTOS DE MILES SINO MILLONES DENTRO YA



Es que esos buenistas te lo quitan a ti para dárselo a ellos. Y de paso se lo quedan ellos.


----------



## Pollepolle (30 Oct 2022)

carpetano dijo:


> ¡Ah, que te lo ha contado tu abuelo, entonces es verdad verdadera!, ¿también te ha contado lo de las checas y Paracuellos...?
> 
> Por cierto, los "moros de Franco", eran las tropas de regulares (marroquíes) que ya estaban en servicio en el ejército español durante la República y antes de esta, y que ya metió antes de la Guerra Civil en España la República para aplastar la rebelión de Asturias en el 34.



30 mil moritos que metio Franco para hacer el salvaje matando y violando. Mi abuelo que era de derechas y tenia simpatia pornlos nacionales, aun asi me conto que los moros de Franco eran autentica gentuza. 

Que su la repubica, que si Asturias.... Ñiñi ñiñiñi


----------



## B. Golani (30 Oct 2022)

TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> creo que el año pasado fueron 500 mil españoles, muchisimos de ellos son GITANOS, a operarse en Estambul donde casi la palma una famosa de Mediaset , Gipsy Kings, hace unas semanas



un parasito menos


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (30 Oct 2022)

B. Golani dijo:


> un parasito menos



Sobrevivio. Es la mujer de un tal el prestamista


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (30 Oct 2022)

Pollepolle dijo:


> los moros de Franco eran autentica gentuza.



en 1939* paco rabal *eran un teen pizpireto que hacia estraperlo y casi lo violaron en un hospital y se salvo porque grito y unos medicos lo salvaron in extremis. Porque tambien violaban niños y hombres.


----------



## Deitano (30 Oct 2022)

Pollepolle dijo:


> 30 mil moritos que metio Franco para hacer el salvaje matando y violando. Mi abuelo que era de derechas y tenia simpatia pornlos nacionales, aun asi me conto que los moros de Franco eran autentica gentuza.
> 
> Que su la repubica, que si Asturias.... Ñiñi ñiñiñi



Y aun siendo gentuza de la peor, como buenos moros, eran mejores que la morralla comunista que combatieron.

Y por cierto, la gran mayoría luego se volvió a Marruecos.


----------



## Deitano (30 Oct 2022)

Si quiero ver mierda no necesito ir a Marruecos. En cada provincia hay varios vertederos.


----------



## HelloAsilvestrados (30 Oct 2022)

Viva España !!!!!!!!!!!!! dijo:


> jijijiji , por cierto es muy importante que comenteis el video en youtube ( inventad opiniones negativas sobre Marruecos ) y compartidlo para que la gente vea lo que pasa en ese pais de follacabras . Que al poner en youtube Maruecos turismo salga este video les supone un daño de imagen y economico fuerte a ese pais



Yo de Cádiz para abajo no paso


----------



## Guanotopía (30 Oct 2022)

Viva España !!!!!!!!!!!!! dijo:


> Por cierto el gobierno de Meloni en Italia lo primero que ha hecho es prohibir la navegacion a los barcos de las Ong . Las pateras que entren ahora en Europa lo haran casi todas por España gracias a nuestro gobierno criminal y traidor



Eso quiero verlo, Meloni es una marioneta más, no me creo que haga nada real para frenar la inmigración descontrolada.


----------



## B. Golani (30 Oct 2022)

TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> Sobrevivio. Es la mujer de un tal el prestamista



imagino que en turquia , no tendrian guevos a agredir a los medicos , como tienen de costumbre en españistan.


----------



## NIKK (30 Oct 2022)

Soy forero dijo:


> No, que se protegen ellas solas, no necesitan a los hombres para nada, sola y violada, quiero decir, borracha, quiero llegar a casa



¿No te suena la palabra misericordia? pues hay que ser misericordioso; por ej. a uno del isis lo capturas y ¿para qué le vas a dar una muerte lenta?


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (30 Oct 2022)

B. Golani dijo:


> imagino que en turquia , no tendrian guevos a agredir a los medicos , como tienen de costumbre en españistan.



fueron *27 personas al hospital,* muy lo de mi firma el marido... y el viernes estaba ella en SALVAME por la noche
Tuvieron que contratar SEGURIDAD en el hospital de Estambul de la que armaron
es que yo si veo, a ves, T5

queria ser Kardashian, toma Kardashian









Loli Navarro relata el 'infierno turco' tras someterse a una operación estética


Loli Navarro, de los 'Gipsy King' ha relatado el infierno que ha vivido en Turquía tras su operación estética, en la que ha estado a punto de morir.




www.esdiario.com













Loli, mujer del prestamista de 'Los Gipsy Kings': hospitalizada en Turquía tras una liposucción | CUORE


Loli, mujer del prestamista de los 'Gipsy Kings' entre la vida y la muerte en Turquía.




www.elperiodico.com


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (30 Oct 2022)

B. Golani dijo:


> agredir a los medicos



tienen amenazada de muerte a la "captadora" aka RRPP del hospital, que es experta en vender a *gitanos* españoles las operaciones.
Y el mes pasado murio una chica en quirofano y perforaron otro algo.


----------



## Popuespe (30 Oct 2022)

Petruska dijo:


> Holanda?? Estas de puta broma, no?



No, en absoluto. De hecho estuve este verano (ya había estado hace años) y una maravilla. ¿Qué problema le ves tú?


Gorrino dijo:


> La frontera de Austria con Eslovenia o el ChiemSee en Bayern. Las ciudades pequeñas son baratas en Bayern.



Austria, Baviera y Eslovenia... si le añades la Selva Negra ya tienes las vacaciones solucionadas para los diez próximos años por la calidad y la cantidad de cosas que ha para ver.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (30 Oct 2022)

El video es una caca no se ve nada de nada.


----------



## Yomimo (30 Oct 2022)

Putilla aquí y en Marruecos.


----------



## WhyAlwaysMe (30 Oct 2022)

Viva España !!!!!!!!!!!!! dijo:


>



La gracia esta en que los que graban son marroquíes, hablan árabe dariya (sof sof)


----------



## WhyAlwaysMe (30 Oct 2022)

Viva España !!!!!!!!!!!!! dijo:


> Los Argelinos no intentan robarnos territorio nuestro , tontos de nosotros les hemos traicionado . Podriamos putear muchisimo a Marruecos junto a los Argelinos .



Y el Sáhara Occidental pedazo de iletrado?


----------



## moritobelo (30 Oct 2022)

Viva España !!!!!!!!!!!!! dijo:


> te duele que este hilo ya tenga casi 20 mil visitas ? pues esta corriendo bastante por whatasapp . Buena campaña contra la dictadura marroqui



si, seguro que se hunde el turismo marroqui...


Que edad tienes, criaturita?


----------



## Chortina de Humo (30 Oct 2022)

Viva España !!!!!!!!!!!!! dijo:


> Con Franco habia un alambre como frontera en Ceuta y Melilla y no entraba ni dios . De nada sirve la frontera si el mismo gobierno del Psoe / Podemos va a buscar a los ilegales en los barcos mafiosos de las ong



Pones una fila de tanos vigilando la frontera y no pasa ni uno, con el asco que les tienen  ya que cobran paguita y son tantos, podian hacer esa labor social


----------



## Abort&cospelo (30 Oct 2022)

Mis dies por la morada. Leña a la guarra. Aqui porque somos un pais de flojos gilipollas putones que nos da igual con tal de que dejen pasta. Pero en los paises genuinos y con un fuerte sentido de respeto hacia su idiosincracia el ver a una tis en pelotas o a dos maricones follando en un arque infantil no les hace ni puta grcia.


----------



## skinnyemail (30 Oct 2022)

Nada de comentarios. La gente tiene que aprender a palos.


----------



## Petruska (30 Oct 2022)

Popuespe dijo:


> No, en absoluto. De hecho estuve este verano (ya había estado hace años) y una maravilla. ¿*Qué problema le ves tú?*



Ah vale, que estuviste de vacaciones. Pues mira, el problema, y gordo que le veo es ....LOS HOLANDESES.... Cuando tengas la experiencia, que no te la deseo, de vivir ahí, entre esa gentuza, vuelves por aquí, y me lo cuentas


----------



## Soy forero (30 Oct 2022)

NIKK dijo:


> ¿No te suena la palabra misericordia? pues hay que ser misericordioso; por ej. a uno del isis lo capturas y ¿para qué le vas a dar una muerte lenta?



Ni misericordia ni leches. Que sean consecuentes con lo que predican


----------



## bangkoriano (30 Oct 2022)




----------



## Adelaido (30 Oct 2022)

NIKK dijo:


> A ver, señores, seví en La La Legión, en los años ´80 cuando a los moros se les disparaba desde zona española; los moros son como los gitanos, los judíos y como los ingleses.



No compares a la noble raza gitana con los judíos y los ingleses HIJOS DE PVTA.

Es que hasta insulta.

Unos son malos por ser medio no humanos, pero los otros, siendo humanos completos, son incluso peores que estos.


----------



## Popuespe (30 Oct 2022)

Petruska dijo:


> Ah vale, que estuviste de vacaciones. Pues mira, el problema, y gordo que le veo es ....LOS HOLANDESES.... Cuando tengas la experiencia, que no te la deseo, de vivir ahí, entre esa gentuza, vuelves por aquí, y me lo cuentas



Si claro, la percepción cambia.


----------



## Rose_Seraphim (30 Oct 2022)

CuervoDrogado dijo:


> Ya se sabe lo que piensan los moros de la mujeres europeas , por eso lo las usan y las tiran continuamente



Pero si la mujer marroquí es odiada en todos los países musulmanes por lo putas que son, igual que las panchitas, las asiáticas y las negras  Las mujeres blancas son las más monjiles del planeta y las españolas, las más monjas del universo.



Viva España !!!!!!!!!!!!! dijo:


> En mogan ( canarias ) , las putas patrias iban en tanguita , despues de la brutal cantidad de pateras que llegaron a las Canarias a esa playa bajaban las mujeres con miedo . En las playas de mogan si vas en tanguita tienes muchas papeletas para que te violen



Mogán no es Canarias, es LAS PALMAS DE GRAN CANARIA. En el resto de islas no tenemos menas delincuentes, ni ilegales. Y no, no se pasan de una isla a otra, necesitas un puto barco navegando 1 hora para eso y el precio del billete es prohibitivo. De hecho, a la gran mayoría los enviaron de Gran Canaria a Sevilla en avión, por lo que os los estáis comiendo por ahí. Gran Canaria siempre ha sido un estercolero de lumpen patrio y no dejará de serlo jamás. El resto de las islas los odiamos y procuramos no pisar nunca ese antro.

Los canis patrios blancos de Gran Canaria ya han matado a bastantes de los pocos que quedan ahí a navajazos, así que pronto no habrá ni uno. La gente de aquí es muy cerrada y no permiten cambios, ni invasiones y no quieren tratar con nadie que no sea de su pueblo o barrio. Por eso los pocos extranjeros tercermundistas que vienen aquí duran dos telediarios. Les hacemos la vida imposible para que se vayan.

Pensad en cada una de las islas como una Comunidad Autónoma en sí misma, no como ciudades todas pegadas de las que puedas ir de una a la otra como si nada. La mayoría de la gente se encierra en su barrio de su isla y no sale de ella jamás. Moverse por aquí es MUY complicado, es todo montañoso, exageradamente empinado, el transporte público funciona mal en la mayoría de zonas, pocas carreteras circulables, km de agua separando cada isla, etc.



TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> en 1939* paco rabal *eran un teen pizpireto que hacia estraperlo y casi lo violaron en un hospital y se salvo porque grito y unos medicos lo salvaron in extremis. Porque tambien violaban niños y hombres.



Casi todos los moros son maricas malas en el armario. Las violaciones a varones son muy superiores que las violaciones a mujeres y niñas. Alguien posteó una estadística en el foro hace tiempo y la violación a hombres y niños varones era superior al 90% de las violaciones totales.


----------



## Vientosolar (30 Oct 2022)

WhyAlwaysMe dijo:


> Y el Sáhara Occidental pedazo de iletrado?



Creo que es panchito… probablemente no sabe nada de nuestra Historia.


----------



## Akira. (30 Oct 2022)

Ir a esos países son ganas de jugársela, ya hay que ser estúpida.


----------



## 《Judas》 (30 Oct 2022)

Con una novia turisteando por allí hace años iban chillandola cosas por la calle cuando pasábamos. Supongo que era porque llevaba los brazos destapaos o algo así, no tengo ni idea de lo que decían, pero era to el rato y ella asustá.


----------



## NIKK (30 Oct 2022)

¿Alguien se acuerda la película la pasión turca? ahí empezó la cazurrada moda de irse a paises musulmanes de las charos para ser penetradas por pollas morunas; lo que pasa es que eso era una película donde el moro creo recordar era cariñoso y mierdas de esas cosas por cierto totalmente falsas que metía el maricón del almodovar en su película; la realidad es que van buscando polla y encuentran palizas y decapitaciones.


----------



## pamplinero (30 Oct 2022)

Yo tuve una novia que una vez para ir a planear vacaciones a ver donde podiamos ir que fuera interesante, la propuse sudamerica en plan Chile (Atacama, El Paine...), Peru (Cuzco, Machupichu....), o Argetina (patagonia...).

Y me decia, "no, panchitos no" (me sorprendio su "racismo" pero bueno, vale, aceptamos barco, porque a fin de cuentas cuando vas de vacas a ver mundo lo que te importa un pimiento es la gente que hay alla, pero bueno). Y me dice (atencion, redoble de tambores!!!) Vayamos a Marruecos o Egipto. Y me quedede .

Menos mal que dure poco con ella, follaba bien, pero estaba claro que esa tia no iba a ser la madre de mis hijos.


----------



## estroboscopico (30 Oct 2022)

Sí, hace falta.

Es como esos que se van a Cancún o Punta Cana... Cancún y Punta Cana son regiones muy peligrosas en países que ya de por sí son peligrosos, no, lo siguiente.

Hay una modalidad de secuestro en esos países donde alguien que llega a un hotel, recibe una llamada de la recepción del hotel, informándole de que hay unos policías en la recepción preguntando por él.

Claro, el turista se acojona, baja a recepción y hay un par de tipos que le enseñan una placa falsa y le dicen que tiene que acompañarles, que ha habido un problema de no se qué y que les tiene que acompañar, que es un momento, que no hace falta que coja nada de la habitación y tal y lógicamente, todo es una trampa, donde están implicado desde el recepcionista que da el chivatazo, posiblemente el taxista que le llevó del aeropuerto y empezó a hacerle preguntas amistosas y quizás se le escape al que va de pasajero que es empresario, o que es médico o que es alguien que tiene dinero y ya está, con la información que a sacado el taxista más que la recepción del hotel está compinchada, pues ya está, secuestro express al canto, eso si no directamente el taxista es el que secuestra al turista.

Esos países son extremadamente peligrosos y Marruecos no es precisamente un país ni seguro ni interesante para absolutamente nada y menos para hacer turismo, de hecho es uno país enemigo de España y un punto muy caliente del integrismo islamista y hay barrios donde se trafica al por mayor jachis y entrar en esos barrios es garantía de o que te dan un aviso o te puede pasar algo mucho peor.

Y sí, hay que ser subnormal para salir de Europa y meterse en un país mierdoso donde los más peligrosos a veces son los propios policías y/o militares.

En mi puta vida se me ocurre irme a un barrio marginal en plan las 6000 viviendas a dar un paseo, pues eso lo hacen muchos turistas y el barrio más chungo de España quizás no le haga sombra a según que países, donde por ser de piel clara, todos los rateros, motochorros y maleantes de todo pelaje le clavan los ojos al panoli, esperando un descuido para vete tú a saber qué.

Un día cualquiera en Cancún









Bar Bouncer Survives Cartel Shooting in Cancun


Kaotic.com is a free video and file host depicting the reality of life around the globe. The world is a scary place !




www.kaotic.com












Vehicular Home Invasion In Cancun, MX


Kaotic.com is a free video and file host depicting the reality of life around the globe. The world is a scary place !




www.kaotic.com












Cancun Bar Security Assassinated


Kaotic.com is a free video and file host depicting the reality of life around the globe. The world is a scary place !




www.kaotic.com





Y como esto puedo poner mil.


----------



## inteño (30 Oct 2022)

Lo único interesante que puede tener Marruecos es la cordillera del Atlas. La gentuza que haya hasta llegar allí sólo son obstáculos en el camino.


----------



## jkaza (30 Oct 2022)

NIKK dijo:


> ¿Alguien se acuerda la película la pasión turca? ahí empezó la cazurrada moda de irse a paises musulmanes de las charos para ser penetradas por pollas morunas; lo que pasa es que eso era una película donde el moro creo recordar era cariñoso y mierdas de esas cosas por cierto totalmente falsas que metía el maricón del almodovar en su película; la realidad es que van buscando polla y encuentran palizas y decapitaciones.



La novela creo que era distinta, alguien la ha leído?


----------



## pamplinero (30 Oct 2022)

jkaza dijo:


> La novela creo que era distinta, alguien la ha leído?




No, yo vi la peli hace siglos.
En su momento alla por los 90 la novela tuvo exito y la pelicula mas. Para que los milennials nos entiendan, era una especie de "50 sobras de grey" a la española. Tuvo bastante "exito" o repercusion.


----------



## DarkNight (30 Oct 2022)

Viva España !!!!!!!!!!!!! dijo:


> jijijiji , por cierto es muy importante que comenteis el video en youtube ( inventad opiniones negativas sobre Marruecos ) y compartidlo para que la gente vea lo que pasa en ese pais de follacabras . Que al poner en youtube Maruecos turismo salga este video les supone un daño de imagen y economico fuerte a ese pais




Estuve en Marrakesh y en el desierto en octubre, y en 1 semana no tuve ningun problema con ningún moro. Adjunto aquí la prueba



Para hablar de un tema hay que ir allí y conocerlo. La ignorancia es la felicidad

Y eso que mi barrio está lleno de moros robando y agrediendo. Vienen a España los que no quieren allí


----------



## Deitano (30 Oct 2022)

Hace más de 30 años que un amigo mío no tuvo otra ocurrencia que irse con mochila y bici a recorrer Marruecos. Lo encerraron en una casa varias horas tras quitarle todo lo que tenía y tuvo que pedir ayuda a la embajada para volverse a España. Ayuda que no querían darle porque el tipo era un poco pintas. 

En fin, vas a países de mierda y te hinchas a comer mierda.

Los marroquíes nos odian. No pintamos nada allí.


----------



## asiqué (30 Oct 2022)

si no vas a marruecos no te pasan cosas malas en marruecos.


----------



## 《Judas》 (30 Oct 2022)

Luego otra vez fui con un coleguis y es otro tema, alguna que otra movida extraña puntual, alguna tensión por ahí y aventuritas, sin más.

pero Ir alí con una novia es otro tema, porque no puede estar ni de tranqui del todo, ni de aventura. Hay momentos que no es agradable del to, aunque no pase na de na, pero que estás pendiente y no de relax, igual es paranoia, pero hay ratos así.


----------



## Eigentum (30 Oct 2022)

Joder menudos comeritarios, parece que los burbujarras han pasado por ahí a inventarse buenas historias.


----------



## CANCERVERO (30 Oct 2022)

Nut dijo:


> La verdad es que tienes razón es el único enemigo declarado de España Y un vecino que se pasa la vida jodiéndonos entodos los sentidos. Que tenemos que soportar.
> 
> En eso España no tiene suerte. Pocos paises habrá que tengan un vecino como Marruecos. GRACIAS que la mayor parte de la frontera es marítima. Si no seria cien veces peor que la frontera de Mexico con los EEUU.
> 
> A los marroquis en Africa no los quiere nadie. Y entre los musulmanes igual.



Creo que se te ha olvidado Gabachilandia como pais enemigo a la par que Marruecos,


----------



## CANCERVERO (30 Oct 2022)

Viva España !!!!!!!!!!!!! dijo:


> No compares anda . España es el segundo pais visitado del mundo . Tenemos unos paisajes , comidas , playas , fiestas ...etc brutales y de lo mejor a nivel mundial . España es un pais muy bonito , Marruecos es pura mierda al 100% . El que vaya de Malaga a tenerife en avion puede ver perfectamente en un dia soleado que Marruecos es un desierto con casi todo el territorio lleno de chabolismo



Creo que se te ha olvidado que Malaga esta llena de moros y negros que terminan de conformar ese paisaje idilico con el que empiezas.....


----------



## Gusman (30 Oct 2022)

Pues yo he viajado por marruecos solo vrias veces y de punta a punta y casi sin problemas. 
El principal fue por una tia que no vestia adecuadamente al lugar y nos llamaton l tencion a su manera.
Y luego otra de un ratero que nos engaño para robarnos y otro moro nos avisó y le mando a paseo al ratero.
Otra ocasion robaron un telefono movil y otros moros se lo quitaron al ratero y lo devolvieron al dueño.
He vivido muvhas cosas alli.
Tambien un poli que queria multarme sin motivo y se soluciono con una miserable propina.


----------



## CANCERVERO (30 Oct 2022)

NIKK dijo:


> Esta retrasada mental del video vive en un mundo de fantasía como el 99.9% de las mujeres; en un mundo de disney, de unicornios, de amor y justicia. No dan para más, por eso tenemos el deber como hombres de protegerlas.



Puez fale, delego en tí la protezión de esas mujeras. Conmigo no cuentes. no soy un hombre en esta ocasión. Después ya veré si debo de proteger a esas taradas,


----------



## CANCERVERO (30 Oct 2022)

Viva España !!!!!!!!!!!!! dijo:


> ¿ que sitios bonitos tiene Marruecos segun tu ?



Tiene sitios muy bonitos en el Rif, donde el sátrapa no puede mandar. y son buena gente y muy hospitalarios, hace 40 años, lo eran, ahora no sé como andaran de revueltos.


----------



## moritobelo (30 Oct 2022)

Adoro este foro...

Primero los hilos donde los incels se desahogan y nos aconsejan no follar salvo pagando...Todas las mujeres malas.


Ahora tampoco quieren que salgamos de España a viajar, que eso es de gilis... 





Madre mia, vaya fauna....


----------



## CANCERVERO (30 Oct 2022)

Viva España !!!!!!!!!!!!! dijo:


> Los Argelinos no intentan robarnos territorio nuestro , tontos de nosotros les hemos traicionado . Podriamos putear muchisimo a Marruecos junto a los Argelinos .



Nosotros no hemos traicionado a NADIE, Hay un hijo de puta en La Moncloa que nos ha traicionado a nosotros con algún interes muy particularisimo y no en nuestro beneficio precisamente.


----------



## Perro marroquí (30 Oct 2022)

moritobelo dijo:


> Adoro este foro...
> 
> Primero los hilos donde los incels se desahogan y nos aconsejan no follar salvo pagando...Todas las mujeres malas.
> 
> ...



Salir a viajar si . Pero no a vertederos como Marruecos , país que odia a las mujeres y a los Españoles . Que se queden chupando desierto y pobreza los moromierdas


----------



## InigoMontoya (31 Oct 2022)

el del video es un travelo,no? esa voz no es muy femenina


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (31 Oct 2022)

Nut dijo:


> Yo tampoco lo entiendo. que le lleva a un español la bajarse al moro. Para que para ver miseria, mierda, etc....Un pais feo de cojones que no tiene nada y que sus propios ciudadanos HUYEN de él. Gobernado por un satrapa.
> 
> Mi hermano y mi cuñada hicieron la visita de rigor.....Los engañaron metiéndolos en un cuchitril donde una familia quería vivir literalmente a costa de ellos....Si me dijeron muy exótico muy auténtico bla,bla,bla.
> 
> No han vuelto a ir nuca ni hablar....



Ten en cuenta que en la sociedad del aparentar y donde hasta el ultimo mono ha viajado, el hecho de viajar a paises europeos ya no sorprende a nadie, asi que los pelagatos necesitan ir a lugares mas raros para poner sus fotos en instagram.


----------



## kicorv (31 Oct 2022)

moritobelo dijo:


> Adoro este foro...
> 
> Primero los hilos donde los incels se desahogan y nos aconsejan no follar salvo pagando...Todas las mujeres malas.
> 
> ...



Pero Mohammed, tú qué hilos has visto, pela shawarmas?

Lo de follar pagando para acabar ahorrando tiene más años que tu profeta. Pero lo de viajar no sé de dónde te lo has sacado, si aquí se habla de huir del país 3 veces por minuto.

@moromierda se te ha colado un familiar y está más perdido que Mahoma en una rave de Ibiza.

Y en cuanto al hilo, jamás he tenido intención si quiera de ir a Africa (salvo Egipto, evitando en la mayor medida el “actual”), mucho menos a Marruecos. Me parece un cutrerio lleno de amegos, con olor a sobaco everywhere y peligro a ser estafado-robado-apaleado-violado(mujeres)-asesinado o todas las cosas a la vez como a aquellas pobres escandinavas.

Y no lo digo por decir o por imaginación, sino porque he oído lo que se cuece por allí muchas veces. Un sitio en el que no se te ha perdido nada pero puedes perder mucho.

Iría antes a la sabana, más por los animales que no hablan que por los que lo hacen.


----------



## RayoSombrio (31 Oct 2022)

Nut dijo:


> Yo tampoco lo entiendo. que le lleva a un español la bajarse al moro. Para que para ver miseria, mierda, etc....Un pais feo de cojones que no tiene nada y que sus propios ciudadanos HUYEN de él. Gobernado por un satrapa.
> 
> Mi hermano y mi cuñada hicieron la visita de rigor.....Los engañaron metiéndolos en un cuchitril donde una familia quería vivir literalmente a costa de ellos....Si me dijeron muy exótico muy auténtico bla,bla,bla.
> 
> No han vuelto a ir nuca ni hablar....



Conozco a varios que han ido y no piensan volver. Son putos bárbaros y no cambiarán nunca.


----------



## moromierda (31 Oct 2022)

kicorv dijo:


> @moromierda se te ha colado un familiar y está más perdido que Mahoma en una rave de Ibiza.




Premos meos no a brubujeanos, amego. Yo críe e one troll.


----------



## El octavo pasajero (31 Oct 2022)

No voy a esa mierda ni regalao ,0 asfalto, basura barro y desierto e infraseres de mierda, nunca entenderé a qe cojones va la gente allí.


----------



## ashe (31 Oct 2022)

Solo viendo los que viene en España se puede ver ese estercolero como su unida solución es una politica de exterminio de todo el magred y todos los que le dan cancha


----------



## Punitivum (31 Oct 2022)

Viva España !!!!!!!!!!!!! dijo:


> Os agradeceria muchisimo que deis like al video en Youtube y lo comenteis . Que al buscar en youtube ( Marruecos turismo ) salga en portada el video de una mujer insultada y acosada causa mucho daño economicamente y estropea la imagen de ese pais , un puto like y un comentario . Poned opiniones falsas que deterioren la imagen de ese pais igual que ellos intentan destruirnos a nosotros










Apoyo la idea.


----------



## Goyim desobediente (1 Nov 2022)

moritobelo dijo:


> Adoro este foro...
> 
> Primero los hilos donde los incels se desahogan y nos aconsejan no follar salvo pagando...Todas las mujeres malas.
> 
> ...



Malas no se, gilipollas un rato


----------



## Viva España !!!!!!!!!!!!! (4 Nov 2022)

Goyim desobediente dijo:


> Malas no se, gilipollas un rato



Se puede salir a muchos paises , pero no es recomendable darle dinero a un pais que nos quiere exterminar


----------



## ciudadlibre (4 Nov 2022)

parece que hay gente que todavia no se han enterado de que marruecos es africa mora, y alli tienen sus costumbres que debemos respetar, para otra vez que vaya, que lleve la leccion aprendida


----------



## David SSM (5 Nov 2022)

Viva España !!!!!!!!!!!!! dijo:


>








Burguer King en españa


----------



## David SSM (5 Nov 2022)

Popuespe dijo:


> Si hablamos de TURISMO, nunca jamás entenderé como habiendo paises en Europa como Alemania, Eslovenia, Holanda, Irlanda y tantos otros, hay quien viaja a África a conocer un sitio como Marruecos... y lo mejor, luego se "sorprende" de cosas como las d elos videos.



Mientas tanto en Marruecos :


----------



## David SSM (5 Nov 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> A ver, marruecos tiene sitios que molan.... en el desierto
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1245008



Lo gracioso es que ni el 0,5 de los Marroquíes viven en el desierto :


----------



## David SSM (5 Nov 2022)

Perro marroquí dijo:


> Salir a viajar si . Pero no a vertederos como Marruecos , país que odia a las mujeres y a los Españoles . Que se queden chupando desierto y pobreza los moromierdas



Marruecos es el país con más turistas de Africa por encima de Egipto. En Marruecos no se odia a las mujeres a los nyardos si pero no a su dinero.


----------



## Perro marroquí (5 Nov 2022)

David SSM dijo:


> Lo gracioso es que ni el 0,5 de los Marroquíes viven en el desierto :



Pones en el primer video ouzoud como ejemplo de la naturaleza Marroquí, de verdad que Marruecos es una mierda de pais . Ouzoud , las cascadas más bonitas de Marruecos que caen 4 chorros de agua embarrada en un secarral


----------



## Perro marroquí (5 Nov 2022)

David SSM dijo:


> Marruecos es el país con más turistas de Africa por encima de Egipto. En Marruecos no se odia a las mujeres a los nyardos si pero no a su dinero.



Las zonas más top de las mejores ciudades de Marruecos con vídeos sin editar son una mierda , imagínate cuando vas unas calles más atrás de esos lugares . Marruecos es un desierto por más que lo niegues .


----------



## RayoSombrio (5 Nov 2022)

Me da la impresión de que es de esos países que tienen algunas zonas aparentemente muy modernas, pero el resto es una mierda.


----------



## Perro marroquí (5 Nov 2022)

RayoSombrio dijo:


> Me da la impresión de que es de esos países que tienen algunas zonas aparentemente muy modernas, pero el resto es una mierda.



Básicamente.


----------



## David SSM (8 Nov 2022)

Perro marroquí dijo:


> Pones en el primer video ouzoud como ejemplo de la naturaleza Marroquí, de verdad que Marruecos es una mierda de pais . Ouzoud , las cascadas más bonitas de Marruecos que caen 4 chorros de agua embarrada en un secarral



Escoges el Vídeo más malo de YouTube en pleno verano jajaja 
Porque no pones esto y te aseguro que en españa no hay nada comprado con las cascadas de Ouzoud


----------



## David SSM (8 Nov 2022)

Perro marroquí dijo:


> Las zonas más top de las mejores ciudades de Marruecos con vídeos sin editar son una mierda , imagínate cuando vas unas calles más atrás de esos lugares . Marruecos es un desierto por más que lo niegues .



Marruecos es un desierto pero con o sin el Sáhara Occidental ? Porque sin el Sáhara Occidental es 70% verde con el Sahara ya pasaría a 40% verde y con más área forestal que Italia Portugal o Alemania


----------



## David SSM (8 Nov 2022)

Perro marroquí dijo:


> Las zonas más top de las mejores ciudades de Marruecos con vídeos sin editar son una mierda , imagínate cuando vas unas calles más atrás de esos lugares . Marruecos es un desierto por más que lo niegues .



Se las comparas con Dubái o Singapur si que lo son. Pero Tanger Casablanca Rabat son de lo mejor del mediterráneo. Más pena da la gente en Tinduf que eso se que es un secarla


----------



## David SSM (8 Nov 2022)

RayoSombrio dijo:


> Me da la impresión de que es de esos países que tienen algunas zonas aparentemente muy modernas, pero el resto es una mierda.



Como todos los países en vía de desarrollo. Hay que ser realista aquí se está hablando de Marruecos no de Mauritania.


----------



## David SSM (8 Nov 2022)

Viva España !!!!!!!!!!!!! dijo:


> Promover independencia y democracia en el Rif . Promover feminismo , aborto y lgtbi en Marruecos , apoyar Sahara , tener muy buenas relaciones con Argelia



Se franco estuviera jajaja El futuro de España es eso todos Maricones y feminista sin hijos todos abortar y adoptar un perro pro LGTb y democracia en Cataluña y Pais Vascos hasta que se independicen. Buenas relaciones con Argelia país similar a Marruecos vaya chiste jajajaj cuando veas banderas de Marruecos y Argelia en el mundial sabrás que son lo mismo


----------



## Perro marroquí (8 Nov 2022)

David SSM dijo:


> Escoges el Vídeo más malo de YouTube en pleno verano jajaja
> Porque no pones esto y te aseguro que en españa no hay nada comprado con las cascadas de Ouzoud



Jajajaja mira estas son las preciosas cascadas de Ouzoud que según tu no hay nada igual en España . Marruecos definitivamente es una mierda de país:





Las fotos son de hoy


----------



## Perro marroquí (8 Nov 2022)

La mejor cascada del mundo está en España: así es Cola de Caballo, un salto de agua de 54 metros


Es una de las joyas naturales del Parque Nacional de Ordesa y Monte Perdido (Huesca).




www.20minutos.es





Comparar en belleza de paisajes España con Marruecos es como comparar un Ferrari ( España ) con una cunda ( Marruecos )


----------



## zirick (8 Nov 2022)

Rechazo a la gente que viene a España de Marruecos, jamás voy a pisar esa tierra. Será por sitios.


----------



## Viva España !!!!!!!!!!!!! (10 Nov 2022)

David SSM dijo:


> Marruecos es un desierto pero con o sin el Sáhara Occidental ? Porque sin el Sáhara Occidental es 70% verde con el Sahara ya pasaría a 40% verde y con más área forestal que Italia Portugal o Alemania



Marruecos es un desierto el 99% . Coge un vuelo de Malaga a Tenerife y lo compruebas con tus propios ojos dese la ventanilla


----------



## Viva España !!!!!!!!!!!!! (10 Nov 2022)

David SSM dijo:


> Se franco estuviera jajaja El futuro de España es eso todos Maricones y feminista sin hijos todos abortar y adoptar un perro pro LGTb y democracia en Cataluña y Pais Vascos hasta que se independicen. Buenas relaciones con Argelia país similar a Marruecos vaya chiste jajajaj cuando veas banderas de Marruecos y Argelia en el mundial sabrás que son lo mismo



No hagas reir anda . Las cascadas de Ouzoud son una mierda , agua embarrada y suciedad por doquier . Compara esa mierda de cascadas con las del parque de ordesa y monte perdido , las lagunas del ruidera o 20 mil sitios que tenemos en España que son increibles . Lo que pasa es que os tienen con un ego muy alto y cuando veis un pais como España os da el complejo de inferioridad . De tu pais ( Marruecos ) puedo decir que es una mierda , pero no conozco a nadie que diga que España lo sea


----------



## aron01 (10 Nov 2022)

¿Son nuestros niños?, ¿hay que respetar sus costumbres?.


----------



## Beltrán Latorre (10 Nov 2022)

Petruska dijo:


> Ah vale, que estuviste de vacaciones. Pues mira, el problema, y gordo que le veo es ....LOS HOLANDESES.... Cuando tengas la experiencia, que no te la deseo, de vivir ahí, entre esa gentuza, vuelves por aquí, y me lo cuentas




Yo esa no la tengo. Sólo vacaciones y ya me olió a cuerno quemado.

Pero he trabajado un año en Londres (nada de fregando platos) y he renunciado a un segundo año (con un sueldo más que apetecible) porque no soportaba aquel infierno. Y no me refiero al clima, que me pareció bastante benigno. Ni a la vergonzosa recogida de basura, Ni siquiera al demencial mercado inmobiliario. No. Me refiero a los seres que habitan esa mancha en el mapa que llaman ciudad. Eran insoportables.

Y, sin embargo, leo a algunos aquí como si fuera la isla Utopía. Me espanta la capacidad que tenemos los humanos para considerar que nuestros espejismos son reales. Es lo que hace que uno se vuelva partidario del soviet; que vote a Podemos; que considere la estadounidense una sociedad ideal o que se vaya a trabajar a Londres.

¡Por cierto! También he trabajado en la capital económica de Marruecos. La experiencia fue mejor. Ni todos los moros son como los del Rif, ni lo que viene aquí es lo mejor (De hecho nos están haciendo un gilygil (*) y nos están enviando su chusma). En mi experiencia, los ingleses son más marrulleros que los moros. A mí, al menos, me robaron bastante más,


(*) Antiguo alcalde de Marbella del que se decía que estaba limpiando la ciudad cuando se limitaba a enviar a su chusma a los municipios aledaños.


----------



## Beltrán Latorre (10 Nov 2022)

David SSM dijo:


> Mientas tanto en Marruecos :




Acabas de poner zonas muy queridas para mí en el Mâarif. Veo que el G-Ice, frente al Juan Ramón Jiménez, ha cambiado de nombre.


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (10 Nov 2022)

Joder, no voy a Marruecos ni aunque me paguen por ello. Y lo conozco bien (por desgracia... o no, quién sabe).


----------



## Perro marroquí (10 Nov 2022)

Douglas MacArthur dijo:


> Joder, no voy a Marruecos ni aunque me paguen por ello. Y lo conozco bien (por desgracia... o no, quién sabe).



¿ Que lugares conoces de ese Paraiso/Mierdero ?


----------

